# Madrid



## madridhere

ds


----------



## JAVICUENCA

madridhere said:


> Thanks for your pictures, they are beautiful.
> 
> SOme more:
> 
> 
> Caixafórum (a new art center in front of Museo del Prado) by Herzog & de Meuron:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reina Sofía Museum by Jean Nouvel (pix by m3c):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bruckstroke (Patraix):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barajas airport by Richard Rogers:



I love these ones!!!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Royal Palace:



















Pix of Augusto of the interior of the palace:



















The palace is so elegant!!!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

madridhere said:


> Diego, these pictures of the classical part of Madrid are dedicated to you becasue probably you ´ll like them:
> 
> 
> Gran Vía:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gran Vía is great, but don´t you have pictures where we can see the real life of it? It´s always full of people of evrey kind. The atmosphere in Gran Vía is something unique for me.


----------



## diegodbs

Some more pics of The Royal Palace Gardens, called "El Campo del Moro".
In 1109 the Almoravid troops, led by Ali Ben Yusuf, tried to reconquer the Christian fortress that stood on the hill overlooking the river. This is the place where they camped and hence its name.










The Royal Palace and a peacock. This palace hasn't been lived in since 1931, peacock in spanish is "pavo real", its literal translation to english would be "royal turkey". These "royal turkeys" are the only "royals" living in the Palace gardens nowadays.


----------



## madridhere

Diego, simply beautiful pictures. 

Some more at the Parque del Retiro. This place used to be a garden of the so called Palacio del Retiro. This palace got burnt in the most part of it, so te gardens still exist and in this area was built in the beginning of the XX century the barrio de los Jerónimos, maybe the best of Madrid, in Parisian style.

































































































































Diego, I hope you like the pix, they are a "classic" place. But i´ll post more of "modern" places the following days (sorry). I hope people like the pix too.


----------



## diegodbs

The Archaeological Museum.










The National Library.



















The Cervantes Institute.










The Circle of Fine Arts.










The BBVA Bank.





























The Midnight Rose Hotel, in Santa Ana Square.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

The photos don't show 10% of the city (100% is impossible), but they are very nice pics!!


----------



## diegodbs

Some more pics taken on sunday, May 11th, at 19:00 hours in different places in Madrid.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

WOnderful pix, Diego. It´s a pity we can´t see all of them. But still they are beautiful.


----------



## Peshu

Terrific pics . You almost get the sensation of being there .


----------



## diegodbs

Plaza de España and Monument to Cervantes.















































The Royal Palace seen from Sabatini Gardens.










King Philip IV (1605-1665) leaves the Palace possibly to ride to the Opera, which is just across the square.


----------



## ovem

magnificent! one of the most beautiful cities i've ever seen!


----------



## Shezan

very interesting and booming place! stunning infrastructures..


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful pix of classical Madrid:

I have some more:

Reading:










Neptuno´s fountain:



















The palace:










Gran Vía:










The city:












Real Madrid´s stadium:










Thanks to Carretero:


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Any photo of Madrid Stock Exchange ("Bolsa de Madrid")? It isn't one og the best buildings of Madrid (of course), but for me it's pretty... The building isn't famous between tourists and Madrid people...


----------



## diegodbs

Madrid. Random street scenes.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Great photos Diego. As many have said before, Madrid is a wonderful city.


----------



## diegodbs

Madrid. More random street scenes.


























































































































































http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk303/diegodbs/Imagen182.jpg[/IMG‏‏‏]

[IMG]http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk303/diegodbs/Imagen185.jpg


----------



## Bristol Mike

More lovely pictures, you express Madrid'd beauty very nicely. I so want to go back there again, just to have another proper look around!


----------



## madridhere

Diego, thanks again for your pix. They´re simply wonderful. The fisrt ones (Alonso Martínez and round there) are wonderful and they´re one of the areas that tourists usually don´t know, but it´s a wonderful place to go for a walk.


----------



## diegodbs

Madridhere, I agree with you, Alonso Martínez and the surrounding area is a very nice place to go for a walk, and I am glad it can be done in so many other places. Tourists miss a lot of places :lol:


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely pictures there mate, keep posting them as I love Madrid so much! Where is that six-lane road, it looks awfully familiar?


----------



## diegodbs

Hi Bristol Mike, the street is Paseo de la Castellana.


----------



## Bristol Mike

That's the one. Thanks. It's the one that goes up passed Parque Plaza de Castilla to Parque Norte isn't it. I remember it now.


----------



## diegodbs

Paseo de la Castellana goes from Plaza de Colón to Plaza de Castilla


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Mr Bricks

Wonderful!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Thanks Diego. Madrid has so many beautiful corners, some know, some unknown, like every big city. Keep them coming.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs

Retiro Park.























































Retiro Park. The lake and monument to king Alfonso XII.










Retiro Park. The Crystal Palace.




























Retiro Park. Velázquez Palace.










Retiro Park.


----------



## Bristol Mike

I just love Retiro Park, especially the way you've taken pictures of it. Looks os tranquil, a bit sunnier that I remember it but nevermind. I saw it in torrential rain but the trees were all in leaf so I hardly got wet in the park. Lovely pictures al round so please keep em coming!


----------



## Obidos

Really nice pics... thanks a lot


----------



## Peshu

Great pics . Beautiful parque de Retiro .


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wonderful pix, DIego. Love the trees in the middle of the water.


----------



## diegodbs

Temple of Debod and gardens. Egyptian temple built in the early second century B.C. and donated by the Egyptian state to Spain in 1968. 















































The Royal Palace and the Cathedral seen from the Temple of Debod




















Parque del Oeste where the Temple of Debod is.




























Street bordering Parque del Oeste and a yellow van, traditional cakes since 1880.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely, lovely, lovely. Those are wonderful views over towards the Almudena Cathedral, it can be seen for quite a distance around it can't it. The Temple of Debod, I always thought was nowhere near the centre of Madrid but clearly I'm mistaken!


----------



## diegodbs

Yes, the cathedral can be seen from quite a distance and the Temple of Debod is just beside the Plaza de España (where the monument to Cervantes is)


----------



## madridhere

That park is really nice. It´s called Parque del Oeste and it´s big and with very old and high trees. 

Some more pix.

I hope they´re a complement of Diego´s and not repeat too much.

This posts had some pictures but have been translated to the thread called Madrid in all its styles.


----------



## oduguy1999

such a beautiful city and so many amazing buildings, any city would be jealous


----------



## FabriFlorence

oduguy1999 said:


> such a beautiful city and so many amazing buildings, any city would be jealous


I completely agree. :banana:


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## madridhere

Lovely.


----------



## Zenith

oduguy1999 said:


> such a beautiful city and so many amazing buildings, any city would be jealous


Not jealous, but highly respectful. On my top 3 list to visit easily! Perhaps no1.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Bristol Mike

Very nice pictures there, some wonderful looking buildings!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## madridhere

Lovely


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Avientu

The buildings are all quite nicely kept, I think that's one of the reason Madrid looks so good :cheers:


----------



## michal a.

Madrid looks very good and buildings are well-groomed  Nice photos


----------



## serfin

Wow a good job,

a question: where is this?:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Near ALonso Martínez. 

That´s the area of Zurbano, Monte Esquinza and all those streets. A very nice area to take a walk.


----------



## diegodbs

Exacto, las calles que hay entre Almagro y la Castellana, por donde está la embajada británica y la argentina.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Bristol Mike

Very nice pictures again diegodbs. Such lovely buildings and greenery as usual and the weather seems to have settled down. Didn't Madrid have rather a bad spring in terms of weather?


----------



## diegodbs

Bristol Mike said:


> Very nice pictures again diegodbs. Such lovely buildings and greenery as usual and the weather seems to have settled down. Didn't Madrid have rather a bad spring in terms of weather?


Hi again Bristol Mike, you are right about the weather, it seems that May has been the rainiest month of May in 30 years


----------



## Svartmetall

This is an excellent thread. I'm glad I've taken the time (and the bandwidth) to explore the whole of it and enjoy every picture that would show up. 

Great work guys and keep promoting your city!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pics again deigodbs. That one of the football pitch and the sakyscrapers behind is awesome, they stand out everywhere now!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## LS Kim

Amazing pics kay:


----------



## madridhere

Very nice images of sunny Madrid. Thanks again, Diego.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Alibaba

Its beautiful city.. i will visit this place in 2 years time... YAY!


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Madrid is very nice!


----------



## Obidos

Deigo, thank you very much for such a wonderful thread. Very nice and very good variety of pics!
Do You go everywhere with your camera?? ThankS!!!!
Only the area between Prado Museus and Retiro Parak is missing?
Keep on inserting pics, please!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

I´m enjoying a lot these pictures, Diego and other forumers!


----------



## madridhere

Obidos said:


> Only the area between Prado Museus and Retiro Parak is missing?
> Keep on inserting pics, please!


This is Prado-Retiro area, Ovidos:














































Retiro Park:










Different areas now:

Plaza Mayor:










Puerta de Europa:










Atocha station:










Plaza de España:



















Paseo de la Castellana:










Barrio de la Jsuticia:










Reina Sofía:










Castellana:


----------



## weird

Incredible shots!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Very nice:cheers:


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## gonzo

Lovely!

I don't suppose you could also mention the district where the pictures are taken.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Superb photography Diego!


----------



## wapo5050

Madrid has some very beautiful hidden places. I love this city


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## madridhere

very nice pictures, Diego, as usual.:cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Interesting images of Madrid´s infraestructures.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## wapo5050

:nuts: I had never seen that building. Where is it?


----------



## wapo5050

Pics by Carretero Urbanity foro


----------



## diegodbs

wapo5050 said:


> :nuts: I had never seen that building. Where is it?


Calle Quintana o Rey Francisco, ahora no lo recuerdo bien. En la zona que va desde el Corte Inglés de Princesa hasta el Paseo de Rosales.


----------



## wapo5050

^^ thanx


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## wapo5050

^^ u are doing a great job, dont stop!!


----------



## wapo5050

Two pics of the Barajas Airport:


----------



## earth intruder

OMG I'm in love with Madrid! Great pictures!!!


----------



## madridhere

Great job, great pictures!


----------



## serfin

absolutly wonder job! a very complet pics about madrid, the awesome zones and the uglier, so, you can make yourself idea about this city in all its extension.


----------



## diegodbs

.....


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## JAVICUENCA

I´m getting hungry, it´s lunch time here!!!!!!!!

When I´ve seen the fish shops, I´ve remembered a curious thing: that Madrid is called the "best Spanish sea port" because it´s the city of the country where more fished of every sigle class is sold. Daily the fish comes from every corner of the country, very fresh. Mediterranean, Cantabric, Atlantic fish...that´s curious knowing we don´t have beach.

Spain is the second consumer of the world of fish after Japan. 

Apart from that, Spaniards like the street sooooo much!!!!


----------



## madridhere

The towers two days ago with the new furniture around them.


----------



## MarquisDeAlsace

beautiful place indeed!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow diegodbs, awesome photos, the flags stretched over the streets is an awesome idea, I've never seen Madrid like that, is it only like that in summer when it's hot? 










By the way, this view above, I remember it distinctly from when I was on Gran Via, is ther still a Dunkin Donuts behind? :banana: Keep the photos coming!


----------



## diegodbs

Bristol Mike said:


> Wow diegodbs, awesome photos, the flags stretched over the streets is an awesome idea, I've never seen Madrid like that, is it only like that in summer when it's hot?
> 
> By the way, this view above, I remember it distinctly from when I was on Gran Via, is ther still a Dunkin Donuts behind? :banana: Keep the photos coming!


Yes, those flags are stretched over some pedestrian or shopping streets in the city centre only when it is hot. This "system" has been long used in many towns and cities in Andalucía, I saw it in Córdoba long before the "system" was used in Madrid. 

You can see those flags in Calle Larios, Málaga's main street.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=565193&page=24



I don't know what you ask about the Dunkin Donuts. I've never been to one and I don't know where there are.


----------



## madridhere

I think that the Dunkin Donoughts that Mike says is in front of the place shown in the picture, near the cinemas that have been closed down a few weeks ago (Palacio de la Música and the othre one).


----------



## diegodbs

...


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs

Los Jerónimos church and part of Prado Museum































































































This used to be the Army Museum, it was moved to Toledo.


----------



## serfin

what wonder pics! really you're an artist.


----------



## diegodbs

...


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## wapo5050

lovely city


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots Diego. I love seeing all these places being able to recognise them, especially the Gran Via shots - that avenue reminds me a lot of New York!


----------



## serfin

Montalván Street is so elegant.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## madridhere

Lovely pictures. 

The one with the Kio Towers from above is incredible.


----------



## wapo5050

Stuning pics and stuning city!


----------



## wapo5050

A beautiful video about Madrid and the wather: El viaje del agua (Wather's journey)


----------



## diegodbs

^^^^ Un vídeo precioso, nunca lo había visto.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## zazo

Every pic here is fantastic!! good job boys!!


----------



## wapo5050

^^ by dido13


----------



## Obidos

Diego, so many pics and so beautiful, thanks a lot!!


----------



## Dank City

That may be the most beautiful city I've ever seen.


----------



## skytrax

beautiful pics!


----------



## diegodbs

Thank you.


----------



## Cobain

Stunning pictures, the first ones in particular are absoultely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MSM

¡Que preciosidad!, muchísimas gracias por este trabajo, :applause:


----------



## Svartmetall

Wow, this thread is going in my bookmarks now. It just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## wapo5050

very beauty pics!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## dlHC84

Madrid, so beautiful. Where is that?


----------



## diegodbs

^^^^ En los antiguos depósitos de agua del Canal de Isabel II. Reinando Isabel II en 1851 se construyó el primer canal para abastecer a Madrid de agua potable desde la sierra madrileña.


----------



## dlHC84

diegodbs said:


> ^^^^ En los antiguos depósitos de agua del Canal de Isabel II.


Gracias por la repuesta. La verdad es que nunca he visto esa fuente, me recordo a la _fontana di Trevi _versión light. XD
Entonces.... estaría por la C/Juan Bravo Murillo, no?

Saludos desde Lima.


----------



## diegodbs

^^ No en Bravo Murillo, pero muy cerquita


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Guest

WOW ... Fantastic thread. Fantastic city. :applause:


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## briker

Madrid is truly an awesome city!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

Awesome shots diego kay:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wonderful again, Diego. Thanks.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great shots!


----------



## Animo

Wonderful photos Diego! :yes: I also like older architectures than modern ones.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## wapo5050

^^ jajaja "calle de Puñonrostro" a very "castiza" street


----------



## diegodbs

^^ Por esa zona hay nombres curiosos, ya puse antes fotos de la calle del Panecillo, del Cordón y del Codo.


----------



## bashuple

After seeing these pictures thread of madrid it makes wonder if bangkok is really the world most beautiful city. Amazing architecture and splendid vistas, Well done Madrid!
Its 10/10 for me...l love this city!


----------



## diegodbs

^^ Thank you very much Bashuple, it's very kind of you.


----------



## wapo5050

I love this pic from flickr!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Wonderful work as always Diego. You have a great ability to capture the beautiful.


----------



## weird

Wow, that pic from Flickr is great.


----------



## diegodbs

^^ Yes, I used it too for GREEN MADRID, stunning.

Thanks MonsieurAquilone.


----------



## imaginas

I plan visit Madrid in May 2009.I booked a hotel near Sierra de Guadalupe station.I have a question about Madrid.I like take photos from trains and stations.In Spain allowed the photography in Metro and the stations of RENFE?

Thank you.


----------



## zazo

of course!! you can do whatever you want!


----------



## Sky_Line

Hola Diegodbs ya puedo ver las fotos, supongo que el por el navegador porque en el Internet explorer sí las veo pero en el Mozilla no.










Por cierto, estos edificios antigüos (lo parecen al menos) en primer plano los veo cuando abandono Atocha camino de Ciudad Real, ¿que son? casas u oficinas..?

Saludos.:cheers:


----------



## diegodbs

^^^^

Muy próximo a la estación se ubica el primer edificio administrativo de la antigua estación, el pabellón mencionado del arquitecto francés Bonoist V. Lenoir. Se trasladó desde la estación original en 1883, ubicándose en la actual avenida Ciudad de Barcelona, y se le acompañó de tres edificios similares, siguiendo la estética francesa que se unen entre sí por corredores elevados de estructura metálica.


----------



## imaginas

Tiene alguien fotografias de sur de Madrid?


----------



## diegodbs

imaginas said:


> Tiene alguien fotografias de sur de Madrid?


¿Qué zonas del sur de Madrid?


----------



## imaginas

Cerca en el estación Sierra de Guadelupe y villa de vallecas de linea 1 del metro.


----------



## diegodbs

New ambassadors being received by the Foreign Affairs ministry.


----------



## imaginas

Muy buenas tus fotografias.Gracias.


----------



## madridhere

Lovely pictures, you can see this only once a year, is that right?


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely photos there diego. If those photos were black and white they could pass as heritage pictures from centuries ago - it's nice to know so many places hold ceremonies like this!


----------



## diegodbs

Thank you Bristol Mike, and Madridhere.

I don't know how many times a year these kind of ceremonies take place to welcome new ambassadors. I happened to see the ceremony last wednesday, luckily I had my cam with me


----------



## serfin

I love to see how the new ambassadors present their credentials, i live really close to Foreign Ministry


----------



## christos-greece

diegodbs said:


> New ambassadors being received by the Foreign Affairs ministry.


Very nice pics diegodbs :cheers:


----------



## wapo5050

Diego, you always post very good pics! congratulations!


----------



## ~Christopher~

nice


----------



## oweeyman

looks historic..


----------



## aleko

Me vuelve loco conocer esta ciudad. Es simplemente increible. Muy buenas tomas todas.. la ciudad tiene miles de angulos y miles de tomas.


----------



## willo

imaginas said:


> Cerca en el estación Sierra de Guadelupe y villa de vallecas de linea 1 del metro.


la verdad es que no es un buen sitio para ir como turista.No hay nada que ver alli.Lo único que hay es el casco histórico de Vallecas que salvo un bulevar,la iglesia y algunos edificios nuevos no tiene nada de interesante.Solo hay casas bajas y commies de hace 50-60 años y es uno de los lugares más pobres de Madrid. Cerca está también Santa Eugenia, que es un barrio con un nivel económico superior, en la media de Madrid, y que es un lugar tranquilo para vivir, pero tampoco hay mucho que ver.Son edificios de entre los años 70-90 normales y corrientes alrededor de un monton de jardines,parques y arbolado(quizás és lo que merezca la pena del barrio)


----------



## imaginas

Muchas gracias por las informaciones willo.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice ^^ once again really nice work :cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Nice pictures, Diego, as always. Weren´t you preparing a thread about sculptures? How is it going?


----------



## wapo5050

this is a great thread. Congratulations Diego!


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Bitxofo said:


> Madrid was founded in 1562, no ancient buildings there...
> :dunno:


:crazy:


----------



## madridhere

Some people seem that they don´t open often the history book. Well, i´t´s their problem, not mine.


----------



## diegodbs

*Autumn in the parks of Madrid. 1.*


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Beautiful autumn colours. Thanks, Diego!


----------



## gonzo

Diego, is that retiro park? Thanks.


----------



## zazo

It seems to be Campo del moro park


----------



## diegodbs

gonzo said:


> Diego, is that retiro park? Thanks.


Campo del Moro park, and West Park (Parque del Oeste)


----------



## FabriFlorence

In my humble opinion Madrid parks are the best in Europe. I love them!


----------



## diegodbs

*Autumn in the parks of Madrid. II.*

Campo del Moro Park, West Park, and Retiro Park.


----------



## madridhere

How should we call these pictures? Maybe poetic?

Thanks Diego again. Nice colours.


----------



## christos-greece

diegodbs said:


> *Autumn in the parks of Madrid. 1.*


Nice shots!


----------



## Antoni13

Bonita y elegante ciudad de Madrid. Me encanta


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## JAVICUENCA

One of the main characteristics of Madrid nowadays is how well mantained are the buildings in general. In the last decades many places have been restaured and painted. Soft colours are used very often to paint the façades. I love that. Thanks Diego again for your huge work.


----------



## Xemita

Wonderful pics, Diego, as usual! 

I love those colors we can only see in autumn...


----------



## Svartmetall

I love this latest set of the parks! They look stunning in autumn!


----------



## madridhere

Last Sunday at the Retiro Park.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Lovely parks! Now it´s cold...what a pity!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow - lovely shots there diego. It looks like you've had the best of both worlds - wonderful colours and wonderful weather. The weather has just suddenly worsened here and those crystal clear skies are lovely reminders of August and September. Thanks!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## AlanG

----


----------



## LS Kim

Madrid és Fantástica! :cheers:


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

Great work diegodbs  awesome pics


----------



## wapo5050

L.E.X


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great shots, Diego.


----------



## christos-greece

L.E.X means ?


----------



## wapo5050

haha, LEX is a spanish TV program that is recorded in that building.


----------



## christos-greece

Ok... Thanks for the info


----------



## Dr.Seltsam

Madrid is amazing!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

Parks of Madrid ^^ are amazing


----------



## Deanb

beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

^^ In above pic is river or lake in the park?
Probably lake, i dont know if Madrid has a river...


----------



## diegodbs

christos-greece said:


> ^^ In above pic is river or lake in the park?
> Probably lake, i dont know if Madrid has a river...


The Manzanares river flows through Madrid, it is not a big river though.


----------



## wapo5050

The river of Madrid:


----------



## christos-greece

It is a river, finally  thanks for the info


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Habfanman

Yaaar!! What a gorgeous city! I think that Spanish cities are THE most beautiful in the world when you consider both their new and old architecture, not to mention the excellent transit infrastructure.


----------



## wapo5050

cool weather for the city


----------



## christos-greece

Excelent shots indeed kay:


----------



## madridhere

diegodbs said:


> Some more:


Simply incredible pictures. Do you have maybe anyone of Cibeles Circus?


----------



## AdamChobits

Nice pics! :drool:


----------



## Animo

So nice Diego! I can feel my hand freezing from those photos!


----------



## diegodbs

*The day after.*


----------



## diegodbs

*Tuesday, January 13th 2009, at about 12:30 pm. Royal Palace.*


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Amazing pictures!!


----------



## eastadl

beautiful. For some reason, Madrid reminds me of Vienna, probably caus both cities are equally grand, one naturally has a Spanish feel, the other a north/eastern European feel


----------



## diegodbs

eastadl said:


> beautiful. For some reason, Madrid reminds me of Vienna, probably caus both cities are equally grand, one naturally has a Spanish feel, the other a north/eastern European feel


Curious. I had never thought about it except the obvious reason that Spain was ruled by a Habsburg (Austrian) dynasty for two centuries, the 16th and 17th centuries, until the year 1700 when the first Bourbon ruled Spain.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos as always :cheers:


----------



## diegodbs

*Cow Parade in Madrid. *


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wonderful pictures of these beautiful cows!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

diegodbs said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful cows!!!


----------



## wapo5050

lol cool cows and cool pics


----------



## christos-greece

madridhere said:


> Wonderful cows!!!


I remember a cow exhibit in Athens few years ago


----------



## pcrail

*More Cows*



christos-greece said:


> I remember a cow exhibit in Athens few years ago


The cow parade is an international art project which is since 1998 on tour and visited more then 50 cities. It was in Athen 2006. Next city themes to be Taipei, Taiwan. Official Page Wikipedia

More cow pictures:




































more cow pictures


----------



## christos-greece

I know 
Here is a shot from me few years ago, in Athens:








Spider-cow :lol:
Have you seen the same cow?


----------



## diegodbs

^^ Not yet. There are 105 cows in Madrid and I've only seen around 15.


----------



## zazo

iambic peremeter said:


> Some Spanish told me that Madrid matropolitan area has bigger economy than whole Portugal. And I ask what does Madrid produce? I know only 3 Spanish products:Seat ,chupa-chups and Gallina Blanca


Seat and Chupa-chups have been bought by foreign companies (they still produce in Spain) but Madrid is not an industrial city as Barcelona (region) is, but almost every company have its headquarters in Madrid, for example the biggest telecommunications of Europe (Telefónica) or the second european bank (Santander) and many others (BBVA, Repsol, etc.) and almost every foreing company.
So, Madrid is a financial city, not a producing city with the highest economical level in Spain and bigger than Portuga (the difference of habitants is not very big at all)


----------



## oduguy1999

I love Madrid, I think the palacio is the most beautiful in the world along with the palaces in Turin and Naples, as well as San Souci in Germany(which is just overly done but theres no denying it). The palacio blows you away but is not cheesy and overdone with cheap cherubs and other decorations like other palaces. Its s Beautiful Italian Neoclassical design with just enough baroque and roccoco to make it stellar, guess it helps that the works of art, ceilings, chandeliers, tapestries, armor and furniture are among the best in the world.


----------



## FabriFlorence

zazo said:


> Seat and Chupa-chups have been bought by foreign companies (they still produce in Spain) but Madrid is not an industrial city as Barcelona (region) is, but almost every company have its headquarters in Madrid, for example the biggest telecommunications of Europe (Telefónica) or the second european bank (Santander) and many others (BBVA, Repsol, etc.) and almost every foreing company.
> So, Madrid is a financial city, not a producing city with the highest economical level in Spain and bigger than Portuga (the difference of habitants is not very big at all)


Madrid is also an industrial city. Its metropolitan area is the second industrial area in Spain just behind Barcelona.


----------



## zazo

FabriFlorence said:


> Madrid is also an industrial city. Its metropolitan area is the second industrial area in Spain just behind Barcelona.


I didn't know, thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting infos  thanks kay:


----------



## madridhere

iambic peremeter said:


> Some Spanish told me that Madrid matropolitan area has bigger economy than whole Portugal. And I ask what does Madrid produce? I know only 3 Spanish products:Seat ,chupa-chups and Gallina Blanca


Iambic, that´s not the only important companies in Spain, not at all.


Madrilean rent per person (PIB in Spanish) is the first in Spain in 2007, the last published as far as I know. Madrid is a incredibly dinamic city economically speaking. FOr example, it has the biggest market for companies in Spain and one of the biggest in Europe (Mercamadrid), its airport is the forth of Europe and the first of Spain, being it a hub between Europe and Latin America. It has also the highest amount of new companies in Spain per year (in number and also in terms of money). Telefónica has built its new headquarters in the north of the city and is one of the biggest companies in Europe, like BBVA, Santander (Banks), Repsol (petrol), Indra (technollogical systems), ACS, Dragados (building companies) etc. Madrid also has the biggest businnes tourism volume of Spain. The amount of business meetings is by far the highest of Spain and one of te highest of Europe. The foreign investments in Madrid´s region are by far the highest of Spain since the taxes are relatively low, the regional goverment is not specially controlling for businesses and the infrastructures are of high quality, like the profesionals of the city. The stock market is the most important of Spain by far. There are trains of high speed (AVE) to Barcelona, Sevillla, Málaga, Valladolid, etc. The most important companies of buidings are here, and they work in other countries too, including Eastern Europe and USA. We are benefited too because the Spanish language is becoming one of the most spoken all over the world, and it´s official everywhere, so we don´t have other less spoken languages that the foreign people have to learn if they go to other places in Spain (for example, in schools and universities). There are at least 90 public shools, totally free or cheap, where children are taught in English and Spanish . The tube has around 300 kims of net and it costs around 40 euros/month, which is absolutely cheap comparing it to London or Paris. So its´a very competitive city economically speaking, to tell you the truth.
Of course other important areas of Spain are Catalonia, Valencia, Basque Country, Aragón, Balearic Islands...they have very important economies too.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updated pics diego :cheers: kay:


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Great photos Diego. I am loving the different architecture. It is very interesting. Keep up the good work!


----------



## walnut_ns

Great photos! This architecture is amazing! I love these buildings with ornaments and sculptures!


----------



## christos-greece

Architecture in Madrid is really awesome!!!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Atocha train station?


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

.....


----------



## diegodbs

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Atocha train station?



Yes, the part where the high speed trains are.


----------



## Svartmetall

Great update as usual mate! This has to be one of the best threads on SSC - Madrid is certainly one of the most photogenic cities out there at least. Keep up the good work.


----------



## diegodbs

Thank you all. I am glad you like the pics.


----------



## CODM

madrid was founded by the morish arabs and the name is arabic that means the source of water ....further more spanish language has more arabic words in it's vocabulary than any other latin language.


----------



## gonzo

^ I like apples...furthermore my dog's name is Max.


----------



## Julandronic

CODM said:


> madrid was founded by the morish arabs and the name is arabic that means the source of water ....further more spanish language has more arabic words in it's vocabulary than any other latin language.


Not very true,Madrid was founded in roman times and its name, comes from latin "Matrice" and "Matritum"


----------



## Bristol Mike

Hi Diego,

I was wondering if you could help. I'm off to Madrid for an evening and two days at the end of April and was wondering if you could recommend any walks or sights I should definitely visit. From your pictures I just don't know where to start lol. :lol: Thanks.

Bristol Mike


----------



## christos-greece

Julandronic said:


> Not very true,Madrid was founded in roman times and its name, comes from latin "Matrice" and "Matritum"


Interesting info... i didnt knew that


----------



## willo

Julandronic said:


> Not very true,Madrid was founded in roman times and its name, comes from latin "Matrice" and "Matritum"


well there have been found just some agriculture villas from roman times.The city was founded by visigoths by the VI-VII century. the name comes from latin ''Matrice'' which means ''mother of waters'' or ''source of water''. The arabs just tranlated the name to ''Mayrit/Magerit''.Anyway, during visigoth times it was just a village/town


----------



## christos-greece

Atocha train station looks really great
Thanks btw diego


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## JoseRodolfo

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great updates diego ^^


----------



## Lofrasso

*Madrid Interior*

Hi, I'm new to the Forum. These are among the most beautiful shots of Madrid I've ever seen.
But I do miss some great photos of INTERIORS. There are a couple of two rooms inside the Royal palace at the beginning of the thread, that's all. How about some of the Throne Room and other great dependencies? And the Teatro Real (opera house) or Teatro Español or Teatro María Guerrero, so grand! or of the Museo Cerralbo, especially the Ball Room? or the Palace of the Casa de América? or of the Prado, or the Sorolla Museum (with some beautiful paintings, to boot)? And so on and on...
Also, I haven't seen pics of the Plaza del 2 de Mayo and Barrio de Malasaña, great neighborhood, or of Principe de Vergara toward the Auditorio Nacional and Barrio del Viso, one of the most delightful neighborhoods of Madrid... calle Principe de Vergara reminds me of Wilshire Blvd. in Los Angeles in spots, especially looking up and down from the Auditorio Nacional...


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Limeñito

Impresionante. ¡Madrid me encanta toda fría y llena de nieve!

Ahí está la embajada del Perú!!!! Nunca la había visto.

Y ese edificio Metrópolis es de lo más elegante que he visto.


----------



## Filip

I'm living in Madrid for a year starting in September! I can't wait to see this city up close, it seems breathtaking.


----------



## lilip

amazing madrid :cheers:


----------



## m_m

Beautiful architecture!

Impressive city


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

diegodbs said:


>


The red building looks great


----------



## Animo

Can anyone post photos of Universities and schools in Madrid?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice idea  really


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pics diego, I nice mix of scenes and views.


----------



## BAYSIDER 528

*NEW OFFICE COMPLEX*










WONDERUL PHOTOGRAPHS OF MADRID. I HAVE BEEN TO MADRID TWIC,E AND YOU CAPTURE ITS SPIRIT WONDERFULLY. CAN YOU PLEASE IDENTIFY THIS NEW OFFICE BUILDING COMPLEX, AND ITS LOCATION? I WANT TO VISIT IT NEXT TIME I AM IN MADRID, POSSIBLY THIS DECEMBER.


----------



## diegodbs

These three buildings are called "Triada Building", located in the north of Madrid between Chamartín train station and the M-30.
Avenida de Burgos, 17-19-21. Nearest metro station: Bambú.




BAYSIDER 528 said:


> WONDERUL PHOTOGRAPHS OF MADRID. I HAVE BEEN TO MADRID TWIC,E AND YOU CAPTURE ITS SPIRIT WONDERFULLY. CAN YOU PLEASE IDENTIFY THIS NEW OFFICE BUILDING COMPLEX, AND ITS LOCATION? I WANT TO VISIT IT NEXT TIME I AM IN MADRID, POSSIBLY THIS DECEMBER.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

But these buildings are not news!


----------



## diegodbs

Pavlemadrid said:


> But these buildings are not news!


You are right, they were built in 1994.


----------



## christos-greece

Those 3 buildings looks quite nice...


----------



## l'eau

awesome city, a must visitkay:


----------



## zazo

Plaza de España / Spain square


----------



## madridhere

I love this building.


----------



## Parisian Girl

l'eau said:


> awesome city, a must visitkay:


Absolutely! One of the world's great cities IMO!


----------



## Svartmetall

I'm liking those new constructions. They look a bit more interesting than the generic glass boxes at least.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updates diego ^^


----------



## Parisian Girl

Great shots! Madrid is wonderful city to walk round...just so nice, and so much to do and see, too.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

The past thursday I went to the Madrid mountains, I will post some pics here:
-Santuario de Nuestra Señora de Begoña/Sanctuary Nuestra Señora de Begoña:




































-Urbanizaciones en Miraflores de la Sierra/Houses in Miraflores de la Sierra



























-Puerto de Canencia/Canencia Road:



























-Puente Romano en Canencia/Roman bridge in Canencia


















-Embalse/Reservoir









-Mountains:


















-Monasterio del Paular/Santa María de El Paular Royal Monastery:













































-Mirador/Viewer


















-Valle del Lozoya/Lozoya Valley









-Cotos Road:









-Lozoya River:


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful, Pavle.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Thanx!


----------



## madridhere

Madrid from Círculo de Bellas Artes.


----------



## FabriFlorence

I love Madrid sky, its remember me Goya's paintings.


----------



## aliveinchains

Big, wounderful city and mountains! Not every eurpoean metropoly has such a beautiful mountainous surroundings....must it be the popular aim for short weekend visits for Madrid citizens... 

There are several ski resorts nerby Madrid...could anybody present any photos? A they as popular in Europe as those in Alps? For how long skiing is posssible there?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^

Yes, the weekends (specially the winter weekends because there are snow) loooots of Madrid citizens go to the mountains, many people have other house in the mountains and many other people go there just for a day... The freeways (Madrid city - mountains) are full of cars all the weekends...

Our ski resorts are open from november-december to march-april (I think) , but the snow begin in october and finish in may approximately...
This year was very cold and we had more than 2 metres of snow in our ski resorts, but now it's very hot (20ºC in Madrid city) and there are less snow.


----------



## zazo

In Spain Pirineos in the north and Sierra Nevada in the south are the best and biggest places to ski, similar to the Alps, with big mountains cities, a lot of snow and many many people. Madrid mountains are famous because there are even more people than the others, just because they are more or less a part of the city as Retiro and Casa de Campo parks are.. but they are not very important.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
Er... Madrid mountains are less importants than Sierra Nevada or Pirineos but they're importants, you can't say they are not importants because it's false. And... you're saying a ridge with 2600m high mountains is a "park" of Madrid... It's totally :crazy: I'm surprised...


----------



## aliveinchains

Woow ! First picture took in early winter, or late spring...wasn't it? The rest look very tasty....when is the best period for skiing in Spain (including Madrid), well i am thinking about connecting city visit and skiing next year...:cheers: 

Are those resorts famos among other europeans tourists?


----------



## zazo

Not in distance, just in mind... nobody have to say that they are high and Retiro not because everyone knows..... and they are not important compared with Pirineos, Sierra Nevada, Alps, Apeninos, etc as Aliveinchains has asked...


----------



## zazo

aliveinchains said:


> Woow ! First picture took in early winter, or late spring...wasn't it? The rest look very tasty....when is the best period for skiing in Spain (including Madrid), well i am thinking about connecting city visit and skiing next year...:cheers:
> 
> Are those resorts famos among other europeans tourists?


Thanks to the information of Pavlemadrid, you can ski from November to April (more or less) and those areas of skiing are just known in Spain and the biggest users are the citizens of Madrid. The rest of european citizens use to go to Alps, Pirineos, etc.. but may be if they are visiting the city they can ski on Madrid mountains


----------



## Lofrasso

*Other Madrid venues*

Hi, Diego, your pictures are awesome. I left a reply earlier asking for interiors and i still would love to see some splendid ones. But also I wanted to ask about a couple of places I haven't yet seen: El Capricho park. It's gorgeous! and Parque de Berlín, and El Viso (there are a couple of pictures of some embassies, but all the little villas!)... I did see a couple on Plaza del 2 de Mayo, I thought you had none. And, hey, what happened to all the pics in threads up to 17 or so? They are gone!!!
Keep posting


----------



## diegodbs

Lofrasso said:


> Hi, Diego, your pictures are awesome. I left a reply earlier asking for interiors and i still would love to see some splendid ones. But also I wanted to ask about a couple of places I haven't yet seen: El Capricho park. It's gorgeous! and Parque de Berlín, and El Viso (there are a couple of pictures of some embassies, but all the little villas!)... I did see a couple on Plaza del 2 de Mayo, I thought you had none. And, hey, what happened to all the pics in threads up to 17 or so? They are gone!!!
> Keep posting


I'll try posting some of those pics soon, if I can. As for the interiors you mention some of them won't be possible, since photos are forbidden there, i.e. you can't take pics in the Royal Palace or the Prado Museum. I had a problem with the bandwith that's why you can't see many pictures. I'll try to get it fixed.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## madridhere

Diego, your pictures are always beautiful.

:cheers:


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

diegodbs said:


>


Awesome photo diego :cheers: and the others are very nice too


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots as usual mate, the views of Madrid from above are wonderful!


----------



## madridhere

Bristol, if you are coming to Madrid, I highly recommend you to visit the top of Círculo de Bellas Artes. The last picture is taken from there. It´s in the cross between Gran Vía and calle ALcalá. It´s open during the weekends and you can enjoy there one of the best views of Madrid for only 2 euros. The timetable is like a shop more or less, although I can´t tell you the exact times. 

Other places where you can enjoy nice views are Hotel de las letras (gran Vía) , hotel Oscar (plaza Vázquez de Mella) and the hotel at Plaza de Santa Ana. All of them have a terrace at the top, but for me the last one is the best and the price is good too. Each one has a different timetable.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## weird

Some pics taken today by me of Santa Engracia, Eloy Gonzalo, Pablo de Olavide and Trafalgar streets:


----------



## Shezan

lovely mixed architecture


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

This one of my most favourite threads here at SSC. Your photography has inspired me to visit Madrid one day. Thanks.


----------



## wapo5050

the city of madrid is one of the most undervalued cities of the world 

Great pics Diego!


----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful photos of a beautiful city...


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## pedro

About the skiing resorts near Madrid:

There are thousand of reasons to visit Madrid, but definitely not its skiing resorts. They're very small in terms of skiings area compared to the ones located in Pyrinees o Sierra Nevada. The only reason for their success is that 6 million people can reach them in less than one hour driving. The lifts and the tracks are very limited compared to the ones you can find in the other stations. 

If you want to sky in a Spanish resort you should choose Formigal or Baqueira in the Pyrinees or Sierra Nevada in the south.

Madrid's skiing resorts are not worth to visit unless you live in Madrid and want to ski without driving so far away.


----------



## madridhere

diegodbs said:


>



Simply lovely pictures, DIego.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great piccies as usual mate!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Viva_Bulgaria

Madrid is stunning... For me it is the most beautiful and charming city outside Bulgaria :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid es siempre temible :cheers:


----------



## diegodbs

Thank you all


----------



## Guest

Mr Kiwi_Fruit and I will be celebrating our honeymoon in Madrid .... now I just have to persuade him to marry me  This is a great thread and one of my favourites here at SSC. Thanks for all the lovely pics mate.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Beautiful photos. Madrid never ceases to amaze..


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Guest

Lucky people, summer is on it's way for you and winter is heading our way  Thanks for the update.


----------



## willo

pedro said:


> About the skiing resorts near Madrid:
> 
> There are thousand of reasons to visit Madrid, but definitely not its skiing resorts. They're very small in terms of skiings area compared to the ones located in Pyrinees o Sierra Nevada. The only reason for their success is that 6 million people can reach them in less than one hour driving. The lifts and the tracks are very limited compared to the ones you can find in the other stations.
> 
> If you want to sky in a Spanish resort you should choose Formigal or Baqueira in the Pyrinees or Sierra Nevada in the south.
> 
> Madrid's skiing resorts are not worth to visit unless you live in Madrid and want to ski without driving so far away.


true, but they're not bad for a day if he has time and loves skiing.the best ski resort is probably Valdesquí with just 220 ha of skiing area (21km of signposted slopes)


----------



## weird

Stunning pictures diego


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## madridhere

Simply beautiful pictures,Diego. Thanks once more.

Where is the last green and red house, Diego?


----------



## diegodbs

madridhere said:


> Simply beautiful pictures,Diego. Thanks once more.
> 
> Where is the last green and red house, Diego?


No recuerdo exactamente el nombre de la calle, está por las calles del Lazo, del ESpejo, Amnistía, Independencia, Santa Clara, etc. entre la Plaza de Oriente y Ópera más o menos.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wonderful pictures.Thank you very much.


----------



## Luko Madrid

Thank you for the beautyfull pictures of Madrid Diogo (obrigado!)

Many of them are unknown to me... and Im from Madrid!!

Have you visit the Las Ventas Bullring?? Is a very interesting building!


----------



## Guest

Always a pleasure mate, thank you !


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

La Madre Patria


----------



## JAVICUENCA

diegodbs said:


> http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo324/yvaldbs/ImagenAAN1227.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo324/yvaldbs/ImagenAAN1231.jpg


I´m impressed, Diego


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## wapo5050

diegodbs said:


>


wow!! why are they painting? is it a contest?


----------



## wapo5050

An amacing pic ot the Madrid center:


----------



## diegodbs

wapo5050 said:


> wow!! why are they painting? is it a contest?


I don't know but I think it is not a contest, I have seen them on many sundays.


----------



## PortoNuts

Madrid is really astonishing. It's by far the BIG, BIG city in the Iberian Peninsula.


----------



## buho

wapo5050 said:


> wow!! why are they painting? is it a contest?


No, it's just they are in front of Prado museum... some of them are painting inside too, in front of the original painting.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Lariabian

*Nice city.

Regards.*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Awesome pictures mate, just an amazing city. What's this pink blossoming tree in this picture:


----------



## nomarandlee

Awesome collectioin of photos. Great job to all that have contributed.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice updates as well; really great kay:


----------



## Animo

Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome pictures mate, just an amazing city. What's this pink blossoming tree in this picture:


Cherry blossom trees.


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira

wapo5050 said:


> wow!! why are they painting? is it a contest?


you can find this painters inside prado museum too 
is a very nice idea


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos once again kay: the word "Diputados" what does it mean?


----------



## diegodbs

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice photos once again kay: the word "Diputados" what does it mean?


Diputado = member of Parliament.


----------



## guille_89uy

edit


----------



## zazo

¡Curioso!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photos of Madrid, once again; those buildings ^^ are awesome


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## madridhere

Lovely pictures, Diego. Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

My camera fingers will be aching once I am done with Madrid - truly stunning !


----------



## diegodbs

SYDNEY said:


> My camera fingers will be aching once I am done with Madrid - truly stunning !


:hahaha:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Madrid is simply amazing!! Regards.*


----------



## diegodbs

Thank you all for visiting the thread, and for the comments.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :cheers1: please post more


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## JAVICUENCA

Always beautiful Madrid. ALways great Diego.


----------



## LaDyMaRTa

......


----------



## Spainiswonderful

*FASCINATED BY MADRID!*

I love Madrid so much! If you people still do not know Madrid, please, discover this fascinating city. No doubt it´s undeniably one of the most beautiful and vibrant capital cities in Europe. Yes, I really believe that Madrid is a unique city, filled with culturally significant sights, monuments, activities and a pulsating nightlife for everybody including the gay comunity and for sure is one of Europe’s liveliest metropolises :banana: Just to wander around, looking at the old quarter, admiring the different architectural styles and the lovely stained glass windows in the Catheedral La Almudena or simply walking through the impressive squares, such as the Plaza Mayor or the Plaza de Oriente is un unforgetable experience. 
And of course I am not less fascinated by the excellent work done here by Diegodbs. :nuts: Thank you so much Diego for sharing with us so many beautiful pictures! Fantastic job boy! And 'gracias' also for their posts to Javicuenca, Madridhere, etc. ...


----------



## Bristol Mike

Oooooo yes, those pictures from July 11th of Plaza Santa Ana! Memories of a lovely place . Lovely shots as usual mi amigo.


----------



## Ultramatic

¡Madrid siempre bella! I LOVE YOU MADRID!


----------



## LS Kim

Que gran ciudad és Madrid!! Hermosisima! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid city is indeed beautiful  no doubt that


----------



## xiote

nice, clear pictures of beautiful streets and buildings, well done


----------



## zazo

Madrid skyline


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great!!!!!Thank you, Zazo.


----------



## wapo5050

zazo said:


> Madrid skyline


great pics! Madrid has a good skyline


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## JAVICUENCA

Lovely!


----------



## oduguy1999

I LOVE THIS CITY!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## madridhere

Beautiful pictures, Diego.


----------



## Guest

Fabulous grandeur - if only we had a sliver of that history - lucky, lucky you  Thanks mate


----------



## neromancer

Amazing city! Thanks


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## melirosenthal

Beautiful


----------



## xavarreiro

very nice


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Bristol Mike

Muchas buenas fotos mi amigo. Como normal hoy dia, puedo recordar muchas lugares que estan mostrando en tus fotos .


----------



## gonzo

Great job! This thread never disapoints.

In what month is Madrid province at its greenest?..I'm thinking May, when the leaves have returned and the region has taken some rainfall.

Thanks.


----------



## PortoNuts

Do many people live in Madrid's historical neighbourhoods? Or is it just retailing and workplaces?


----------



## diegodbs

PortoNuts said:


> Do many people live in Madrid's historical neighbourhoods? Or is it just retailing and workplaces?


Thousands and thousands of people live in the city centre. Hundreds of thousands I'd say


----------



## Gölem II

PortoNuts said:


> Do many people live in Madrid's historical neighbourhoods? Or is it just retailing and workplaces?


In the old area of the city, the district called 'Centro', live 150.000 people


----------



## Gölem II

gonzo said:


> Great job! This thread never disapoints.
> 
> In what month is Madrid province at its greenest?..I'm thinking May, when the leaves have returned and the region has taken some rainfall.
> 
> Thanks.


During the winter it's too cold to be green, during the summer too hot, so mars-beginings of june Madrid is the greenest


----------



## vigiliant

great shots diego! :cheers: madrid is absolutely amazing :applause::applause:


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Johnny Blade

That is cool! :cheers:


diegodbs said:


>


----------



## Guest

I am glad to see that you are still going strong mate  As I said before, this is one of my favourite threads.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## wapo5050

Madrid should be a great place to live


----------



## Guest

The weather looks great, I can't wait for summer to start. Thanks for the updates


----------



## kardeee

Great thread diego!

Thanks for sharing all the pics! Madrid is one of my favorite European city.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Amazing city!


----------



## tijuano en el df

going there in a year!!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Always nice to visit this thread.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## PortoNuts

You can almost feel the heat in these pics. Madrid is hot!:cheers2:


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Guest

I love the avenue with all the trees, gr8 updates, thanks.


----------



## PortoNuts

One of the best threads! Thanks for the updates. :cheers2:.


----------



## gonzo

It's too bad for tourists. You really have to live in Madrid too find all the worthwhile street scenes.

There are many sights that are equally beautiful in my opinion, yet the tourist industry just focuses on some and forgets the others.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wonderful, Diego. YOu show Madrid´s classic buildings wonderfully. Maybe a little more of modern buildings would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## christos-greece

diegodbs said:


> Animo and Christos-greece, I'll try to.


Thanks @diego, i will wait for those


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great as ever, Diego.


----------



## christos-greece

Those new photos by diego are really great :cheers:


----------



## buho

Diego, the last photo (la ermita de la Virgen del Puerto), when did you take it? The zone is in building work because the Madrid Río project and doesn't seem that!


----------



## skytrax

I love this city. Is one of my favourite


----------



## diegodbs

buho said:


> Diego, the last photo (la ermita de la Virgen del Puerto), when did you take it? The zone is in building work because the Madrid Río project and doesn't seem that!


No recuerdo bien, hace ya varios meses. Seguramente en el otoño de 2008, es una foto que tenía olvidada y la rescaté hace varios días.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Caravaggio

Increible ciudad es muy rica culturalmente y arquitectinoca mente.Y los museos son ricos en sus colecioness el Prado tansolo tiene una de las mejores compelaciones de arte Europea en todo el continente.


----------



## christos-greece

WOW! Great photo of Madrid:


>


----------



## LS Kim

Stunning Madrid! :cheers:


----------



## gonzo

Hey Diego great shots as usual! Is the faro de Moncloa open to the public now? I heard it was closed to the public due to new safety regulations. Incidentally, do you know of any tall buildings that allow members of the public to visit the roof?

Gracias. :cheers:


----------



## diegodbs

^^ No, it is not open to the public any more, but the pic was taken by a friend of mine before it was closed.

Sorry but I don't know which tall buildings allow public visits.


----------



## madridhere

Guys, Ive read somewhere that it´ll be finished in December. I don´t know when it´ll be opened again, but probably soon.


----------



## diegodbs

^^ Ah, good news.


----------



## buho

It's said will be opened again in january.


----------



## aficionada

Hermosas fotos de Madrid. Gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## PortoNuts

I must go back to Madrid :cheers2:.


----------



## gonzo

Good to hear about el faro!


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## Filip

Ya mi ciudad!


----------



## wapo5050

Great pics diego! but, have you got some autumn pics? I love the city in this season


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great pictures of the Madrid of the 80s. Wonderful to see them as we have seen so many great pictures of classical Madrid. The variety of the madrilean architecture is really incredible. I think that´s part of the charm of the city.


----------



## PortoNuts

Amazing :cheers1:.


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## JAVICUENCA

Thanks again, Diego.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Many thanks diego for those updated photos


----------



## 3dinge

Ya podemos presumir de edificios en Madrid. Fantásticas fotos


----------



## diegodbs




----------



## diegodbs




----------



## city_thing

Such a beautiful city. I wish I lived there.


----------



## aficionada

[/QUOTE]

Muy hermosos àrboles y jardines, con lo que me gustan las flores.


----------



## aficionada

Flor en el Jardìn Botànico de Medellìn que editè. Un regalito para todos.:banana:


----------



## aficionada

Hermosa ciudad es Madrid y me gustan mucho las fotos. ¡Felicitaciones! :applause::applause:
Un grupo mìo con fores en Medellìn http://www.facebook.com/reporterita?ref=profile#/group.php?gid=114670417439&ref=ts


----------



## corredor06

madrid looks nice


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Keep them coming, please. :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## kardeee

Some great architecture I see there!

Madrid's always a treat!


----------



## christos-greece

Madrid city its indeed great, wonderful city... thanks for those updates kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos of Madrid, diego :cheers:


----------



## Kaetzar

The very best thread that I have ever seen in SCC. I'm enjoying a lot. Congratulation Diego and the others forumers.


----------



## diegodbs

Kaetzar said:


> The very best thread that I have ever seen in SCC. I'm enjoying a lot. Congratulation Diego and the others forumers.


^^ Muchísimas gracias, Kaetzar.


----------



## intervention

Your photos are impeccable! I'm refreshing constantly and checking my User CP for this thread.


----------



## christos-greece

That old hotel is also a very nice building:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Vagamundo.

buenisimas la fotos! impecable thread, esperamos mas..


----------



## wapo5050

great city and great thread!

It is said to be the oldest hotel in the world


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for the updates about this hotel


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar

...


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## zazo1

Pics of last spring?


----------



## Kaetzar

^^ certainly, most of them :cheers:


----------



## Koobideh

AMAZING


----------



## diegodbs

After a long time without using the forum, more new pics again:


----------



## Kaetzar

It's a pleasure looking your pictures. Thanks Diego!!


----------



## Fabrega

I wanna go back so bad, maybe I go around March or April sense im changing jobs. It all depends how early i get my new job in South Korea.


----------



## ashton

^ Can I say something? These photos are crazy beautiful.


----------



## sergioib

I love these pictures, I'm glad I'm coming back to Madrid in just a week!


----------



## christos-greece

Really lovely, awesome shots from Madrid guys


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## christos-greece

Another very nice building in the center of Madrid:


>


----------



## JoseRodolfo

These last buildings showed by Kaezar are very nice!! Are they in some important avenue?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

They're in calle Atocha, it's not one of the most famous streets but it's important.
The building in the third pic is a night club, Kapital, one of the best discos in Madrid city center with 7 floors.


----------



## JoseRodolfo

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## ashton

@Kaetzar - you're the man. Thanks for such wonderful photos!


----------



## guille_89uy

One of the most impressive cities of the world...


----------



## el palmesano

^^ yes


----------



## intervention

@Kaetzar --- great pics! Where is that red brick building?


----------



## zazo1

intervention said:


> @Kaetzar --- great pics! Where is that red brick building?


There are so many red brick buildings in Madrid..., the last one? in front of Prado museum


----------



## Kaetzar

zazo said:


> There are so many red brick buildings in Madrid..., the last one? in front of Prado museum


yes, it is Ministry of Health, one of my favorite building in Madrid. I've shot millions of photos to this building.


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## ashton

^ Nice pictures!


----------



## Kaetzar

Thank you, ashton


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing photos indeed kay:


----------



## xz2580

Kaetzar do you have some recent photos of Madrid? 
I'm going there cheers in one week and i would like to know what i can expect. Is alreday Madrid making green?


----------



## Kaetzar

Well, all my photos are quite recent. I hope you got a good idea about how is Madrid. Yes, Madrid is making green 
Now, the weather in Madrid is very good. It's not hot neither cold.

*by madridhere*


----------



## Kaetzar

*by diegodbs*


----------



## Kaetzar

.

I will show you in a map some of the hundreds parks in center Madrid.


----------



## xz2580

Thanks a lot for the map, but i will be in Madrid only 4 days so i won't be able to see all that things you matched.


----------



## Kaetzar

xz2580 said:


> Thanks a lot for the map, but i will be in Madrid only 4 days so i won't be able to see all that things you matched.


Perhaps I can help you, What kind of things are you interested to do in Madrid? museums, night life, urban walks, interesting buildings, a bit of all...?


----------



## diegodbs

Kaetzar, gracias por dar mi nombre en las fotos que hice del otoño. Se agradece.


More pics:


----------



## Kaetzar

Lovely photos Diego, my favorites are the first one and Teatro Real


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely stuff Kaetzar. I remember Plaza Santa Ana well from last April when I sat in the sun drinking delicious tea at Meson Cinco Jotas. Nice shots of the Teatro Espanol too.


----------



## Kaetzar

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely stuff Kaetzar. I remember Plaza Santa Ana well from last April when I sat in the sun drinking delicious tea at Meson Cinco Jotas. Nice shots of the Teatro Espanol too.


Thank you Mike. I like eating some tapas in Santa Ana and drinking beer or Rioja :cheers:. I hope you can came back in this spring too.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*I love Madrid at night, very good pics. Regards.*


----------



## Kaetzar

Thanks Jan del Castillo. I'll show more night pics.


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## ashton

^ Very nice!


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Ícaro!? And why is this stautue there?


----------



## newen

^^ It looks like a fallen angel. Don't know why is there.


----------



## Kaetzar

It's at the top of a building in the street of the Milanese, it is a bronze statue of more than 300 kilos sculptor Miguel Angel Ruiz. It was placed there by the will of the owners of the building. Although everyone says it is a fallen angel, the real name of the statue is: plane crash.

http://www.fotomadrid.com/ver/1222


----------



## Kaetzar

edit


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## intervention

Those are lovely!


----------



## Kaetzar

I hope you enjoy them:


----------



## Kaetzar

edit


----------



## Kaetzar

edit


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## ashton

^ WOW!


----------



## intervention

Amazing!


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Kaetzar said:


> ....


Where's this buiding Kaetzar?

EDITED


----------



## MasterGas

Wow, Those are amaaaaaaaazing pics from Madrid, I can see now the old and the modern part together.
Surreal indeed!

Cheers.

Hey Pavlemadrid, long time, how are you!!!????

don´t forget the Bilbao thread eh!

Cheers!!!!


----------



## Kaetzar

Pavlemadrid said:


> Where's this buiding Kaetzar?


It's Santa Monica's catholic church located in Rivas. This building has won the prize "better church design" by the international magazine Wallpaper.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
A church? :O

Thanks 


MasterGas said:


> Hey Pavlemadrid, long time, how are you!!!????
> 
> don´t forget the Bilbao thread eh!
> 
> Cheers!!!!


haha
I always see your Bilbao thread, if I have some news or something like that about Bilbao I will post it !


----------



## diegodbs

Video: A day in Gran Vía :


http://www.elpais.com/especial/gran-via/un-dia-en-la-gran-via/


----------



## AMS guy

Madrid is just amazing! I love this city even more than Paris.


----------



## madridhere

Thanks as a Madrid citizen. I visited Amsterdam last summer and I can tell you too that it´s also great...Beautiful houses, bars, channels, shops...a charming city. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pics as usual mate, keep them coming.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos of Madrid indeed kay:


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## PortoNuts

Beauty all around :drool:

Madrid=:master:


----------



## Animo

Thanks for the great photos! But where and what is this monument/work of art for?



Kaetzar said:


>


----------



## capricorn2000

amazingly mersmerising Madrid - one of my favorites.


----------



## wapo5050

Animo said:


> Thanks for the great photos! But where and what is this monument/work of art for?


It is a church and it is situated in Rivas Vaciamadrid


----------



## Animo

wapo5050 said:


> It is a church and it is situated in Rivas Vaciamadrid


Joer, ¿es parte de una iglesia? xD Me pregunté sobre la obra.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome photos from Madrid guys once again kay:


----------



## Kaetzar

Animo said:


> Joer, ¿es parte de una iglesia? xD Me pregunté sobre la obra.


It's Santa Monica's catholic church located in Rivas. This building has won the prize "better church design" by the international magazine Wallpaper.



christos-greece said:


> Awesome photos from Madrid guys once again kay:


Thanks again christos


----------



## Animo

Kaetzar said:


> It's Santa Monica's catholic church located in Rivas. This building has won the prize "better church design" by the international magazine Wallpaper.


Oh, thanks! Lovely photos too!


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## ashton

^ Fantastic!


----------



## Kaetzar

ashton said:


> ^ Fantastic!


Thanks ashton! :banana:


----------



## intervention

Great shots! I'm going to be staying at the Edificio Carrion, so I'm quite excited by this last set!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed fantastic, very nice photos Kaetzar  like this one:


>


----------



## Kaetzar

^^ thanks christos, I'll post more pics about this building




intervention said:


> Great shots! I'm going to be staying at the Edificio Carrion, so I'm quite excited by this last set!


really?, I hope you enjoy your stay in Madrid :banana:. If you take photos I hope you can show us


----------



## madridhere

Wwwwwoow, Edificio Carrión, one of my favourites inGran Vía!!

It was built in the 30´s and it was the first hotel in Spain with apartments inside (half hotel.half apartments).

Now it´s of the company Vincci and it has 5 stars, I think.


----------



## madridhere

Another picture of Edificio Carrión by Diego.

Another one of the 50,s by Catalá-Roca.



And others of Gran Vïa too.







By the way, Gran Vía will be celebrating its 100 th bithday in APril, so maybe Intervention will come when some events are on.


----------



## jpsolarized

this building sophocates me, i just imagined living in one of those apartments and i felt depressed and anguished.....maybe i lived there in a past life who knows, but what a horrible feeling.

que angustia verme en ese edificio 

other than that, cool pics of Gran Via cheers


----------



## gonzo

^It's interesting that this building caught your attention. To me it looks pretty typical for Gran Via. 

Generally though, historic downtowns in Europe aren't known for their open spaces so it can feel claustrophobic for someone who isn't used to it.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

jpsolarized said:


> this building sophocates me, i just imagined living in one of those apartments and i felt depressed and anguished.....maybe i lived there in a past life who knows, but what a horrible feeling.
> 
> que angustia verme en ese edificio


Why? :?


----------



## intervention

madridhere said:


> Wwwwwoow, Edificio Carrión, one of my favourites inGran Vía!!
> 
> It was built in the 30´s and it was the first hotel in Spain with apartments inside (half hotel.half apartments).
> 
> Now it´s of the company Vincci and it has 5 stars, I think.



4 stars 

and yes, I'll share pictures. Hopefully, I'll be in one of the upper floors of the Vinnci Capitol hotel facing Gran Via.


----------



## christos-greece

Kaetzar said:


> thanks christos, I'll post more pics about this building


What is that building? Just a apartment or office building?


----------



## Kaetzar

It's the Press Palace and built in 1929 for office, housing, cinema, cafe...


----------



## PortoNuts

Priceless :drool:...


----------



## madridhere

intervention said:


> 4 stars
> 
> and yes, I'll share pictures. Hopefully, I'll be in one of the upper floors of the Vinnci Capitol hotel facing Gran Via.



Yes, pleaseeeeee, Intervention. That angle must be incredible.


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Animo

^^ Great photos mate!


----------



## christos-greece

Kaetzar said:


> It's the Press Palace and built in 1929 for office, housing, cinema, cafe...


Thank you very much for the info kay:


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## ashton

^ Lovely


----------



## Kaetzar

*Puerta del Sol*


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## gonzo

Puerta del Sol looks so great without all the cars. :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome updates of Madrid, no doubt :cheers:


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## ashton

^ I love 'em!


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## ashton

^simply beautiful!


----------



## madridhere

Thanks, Kaetzar. Your pictures are beautiful as always.

I´m expecting the sun comes soon, this spring is taking more time to see Madrid in sunlight.


----------



## christos-greece

Those red buildings are really awesome :cheers: thanks for the updates


----------



## Kaetzar

madridhere said:


> I´m expecting the sun comes soon, this spring is taking more time to see Madrid in sunlight.


That's right. The sky of Madrid is really awesome with a clear day.


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*I love the architecture of Madrid, good pics. Regards.*


----------



## madridhere

One picture by Pakotilla.










And another one by Kaetzar.


----------



## christos-greece

Another awesome photo of Madrid:


>


:cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Nice


----------



## madridhere

MOre pictures like that, posted by Kaetzar too.




kaetzar said:


>


----------



## Peshu

I absolutely adore the Plaza Mayor . It is grand and historic . 

Just bought an architectural book in English and Spanish on Madrid called '' Madrid and the Prado'' or '' Madrid y el Prado '' . A beautiful book on Madrids Architecture , history and general lifestyle . More and more English publications are appearing in English about Madrid . I think this is part proof that Madrid is tarting to take the world by storm .


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Yes, Peshu, that´s right. Madrid is absolutely full of tourists right now. And I´ve seen that book too. There are many books and magazines of architecture now where Madrid buildings and projects can be seen. 



Some pictures of new companies by Madridhere.

The first one are Telefonica headquarters.

Telefónica is one of the biggest telephone companies of Europe. It has baought, for example, O2 in the UK and has business all over the world.

This is the new building designed by Spanish architect Rafael de la Hoz.



madridhere said:


> Como en los últimos años y en los próximos las sedes empresariales de Madrid se están multiplicando, me ha parecido intersante hacer un thread sobre este tema. ALgunas imágenes serán conocidas, pero muchas otras serán nuevas porque saldrán edificios que seguramente nunca se han puesto por aquí.
> 
> He querido empezar con la nueva sede de Telefónica de Rafael de la Hoz, que estuve visitando esta semana en un día normal de trabajo, para captar el ambiente que hay allí a diario.
> 
> Este edificio, como muchos sabréis, mezcla una estética zen japonesa con un jardín con plantas mediterráneas como romero, olivos, etc. y un estanque con un chorro y unos canales. No hay casi ruido. Está a las afueras de Madrid, en la zona norte, una de las partes con mayor desarrollo en los últimos años (Vodafone, futura sede BBVA y otros).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A continuación vienen unas fotos del edificio Balmi, otra vez de Rafael de la Hoz, uno de los arquitectos de referencia en Madrid para edificios de oficinas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y por último el edificio Pórtico, del mismo autor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi idea es ir añadiendo a estos edificios ya acabados las nuevas sedes que se están haciendo ahora, como por ejemplo la que está junto a la carretera de Burgos al lado de Caser seguros (no recuerdo ahora el nombre de la empresa), la de Coca Cola, Registro Mercantil y otras para dar una idea de este tipo de edficios en Madrid.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

MOre pictures of offices by Madridhere and Remkool.



madridhere said:


> Gracias por tus fotos, Pavle. El de Arnaiz me gusta bastante, tiene buena pinta, y la zona está subiendo mucho, desde luego.
> 
> ALgunos de los otros son más conocidos como RTVE, ejeje.
> 
> La sede del Snatander me encanta, pero no tengo fotos. Creo que es de acceso restringido, no ocmo Telefónica.
> 
> Pongo un edificio de la calle Martínez Villergas, con fotos de Remkool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La sede de la fundación Rafael del Pino, junto a la Castellana, de Rafael de laHoz.


----------



## ashton

^ very nice


----------



## christos-greece

I like that new building in Madrid; its very nice...


>


----------



## zazo1

NICE!


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for your comments and thanks for posting my pictures, Javi.

A new shopping center in Madrid. In the last decade there are many . This one was designed by Rafael de la Hoz, the same architect of the building of iron in the pictures above.


----------



## ashton

^ nice set.. I am hoping for more.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photos from that shopping center


----------



## Peshu

JAVICUENCA said:


> Yes, Peshu, that´s right. Madrid is absolutely full of tourists right now. And I´ve seen that book too. There are many books and magazines of architecture now where Madrid buildings and projects can be seen.
> 
> 
> About time


----------



## RobertWalpole

christos-greece said:


> I like that new building in Madrid; its very nice...


I agree. It's beautiful. It looks like the Aqua in Chicago and like a mid-rise in NY called 5 Franklin Place, which is on hold.










Where in Madrid is it located? Is it near the Quattro Torres?


----------



## madridhere

Well, not very near.

The white building is in Avenida de América, stil in the city but in the road that goes to the airport, that means the East. And the cuatro torres are in the extreme north of the city. 

All of them are offices for companies. Well, Cuatro torres have different embasies in Torre Espacio (UK, AUstralia and Canada) and companies, banks, etc.


----------



## madridhere

San MIguel. A market reborn near Plaza Mayor.







Fresh pasta


----------



## Guest

WOW WOW WOW .... my kind of city. Thanks for making so tremendously jealous :colgate:


----------



## Ribarca

I loved that market when we were there last summer. They have a place selling some amazing cheeses! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## HenMDev

nice.


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely and great indeed


----------



## madridhere

Thanks guys!

Some more of the same place.I simply love it too. The food is great. SOme of the bars are a bit expensive, but others aren´t. ANd the ambient is usually great, with many tourists. They sell a lot of homemade food too.

















I have more of another shopping center, but I don´t have time today to post them.

:cheers:


----------



## greenice

madrid is beautiful.


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## stevensp

in my opinion the airport is a good project...
it gives a nice open atmosphere to a location where people have to wait for hours... nicely done


----------



## Parisian Girl

Love Madrid! Thanks for all the amazing photos guys! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice photos once again about Madrid :cheers:


----------



## Kaetzar

This thread is amazing. Thanks to all.


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, great updates about Madrid, Kaetzar


----------



## PortoNuts

Monumental buildings :master:


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Madrid is amazingly beautiful, being a city with a lot of history on it's back and also a very vibrant metropolis.


----------



## Belgrader

Madrid is true metropolis. I am amazed to see how quickly the city is developing. We can just imagine how the city will look like in ten years.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great pictures, Kaetzar, as usual! Thanks very much


----------



## christos-greece

Another great, very nice building -of the many in Madrid- :cheers:


>


----------



## intervention

Depressed - I miss Madrid!


----------



## PortoNuts

Jaw dropping! :eek2:


----------



## madridhere

So glad you like so much Madrid. Intervention, you should come to enjoy the trip to the end, this time your partner fell ill...both of you should repeat some day in the future...

Into the train station Príncipe Pío they´ve made a shopping center. So the same building has now the station and the shops and cinemas.














Apicture by Folk.





The Atocha train station has a tropical garden inside. Here you can take the high speed train AVE which can take you to Málaga or Barcelona, for example, in 2-3 hours. Madrid has a ver good net of high speed trains.
A picture of flickr.





This picture of the turtles has very bad quality, I´m sorry.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Seeing the pics of the Atocha station made me feel a little sad . But anyways, all the pictures are of great quality and display very good moments of Madrid.


----------



## ashton

^ nice. Please keep it up. Thank you.


----------



## Animo

The new City Hall



m3c said:


> Pongo unas fotos del pasaje del nuevo ayuntamiento en Cibeles. El antiguo edificio de correos está siendo remodelado como sede del ayuntamiento y museo. También contará con un mirador.


----------



## wapo5050

^^ wow it is amazing!


----------



## Kaetzar

It's really impressive. I want to stay there NOW!!!


----------



## intervention

Wow, that's amazing! I went by it at night and attempted to take a photo and let's just say the security was unimpressed!


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful pictures by m3c, thanks very much!!!!!!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

This is the town hall outside, which remains like always. Picture by madridhere


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for posting my picture.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice as well


----------



## ashton

^ nice photos.. I am hoping for more. Thank you.


----------



## DarkLite

I want to go to Madrid...NOW!


----------



## bgtm

Very nice photos and Madrid is very beautiful indeed.


----------



## wapo5050

two pics of the river:


----------



## wapo5050




----------



## JAVICUENCA

Lovely pictures, thanks again.


----------



## madridhere

A new building for offices, the headquarters of Arnaiz Consultores.


----------



## Animo

^^ Very nice! I seem to see a lot of office buildings with non-traditional designs in Madrid. kay:


----------



## Andre_idol

Must be great work there


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Yes, there are many new buildings of companies being finished right now.

In spite of the crisis Madrid has a very strong economy. Madrid´´s region creates the greatest number of new companies in Spain, receives the greatest amount of investment from foreign countries by far, has the highest PIB in Spain (in spite of being the third most populates region), etc. The new infraestructrures are also very important for that (airport, tube, high speed train, etc.)

Some couple of pictures of new companies by Madridhere



madridhere said:


> EL edificio de BMW a la salida de la carretera de Burgos junto a un hotel NH. También es de Rafael de la Hoz. Al lado están las torres y el nuevo edificio del BBVA.





madridhere said:


> Literalmente, además. Pero como alguen toque esos árboles se le cae el pelo, aunque sea Gallardón.
> 
> Otras oficinas en Méndez ALvaro. ESto está cerca de Arnaiz y de la nueva sede de Repsol


A new project presented by m3c.



m3c said:


> Este edificio, que está en avanzado estado de construcción, es de Rafael de la Hoz y forma parte del parque empresarial Cristalia junto a la M-40 y frente a Hortaleza.
> 
> Es un conjunto de edificios de varios arquitectos entre los que se encuentran Allende, los franceses Valode & Pistre... y que forman un conjunto de edificios en torno a un estanque.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esta foto es de hace bastantes meses y el edificio de Rafael de la Hoz es el que se ve en construcción a la izquierda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plano:





m3c said:


> Un par de renders más:


Telefónicaé headquarters and others by Madridhere.



madridhere said:


> Como en los últimos años y en los próximos las sedes empresariales de Madrid se están multiplicando, me ha parecido intersante hacer un thread sobre este tema. ALgunas imágenes serán conocidas, pero muchas otras serán nuevas porque saldrán edificios que seguramente nunca se han puesto por aquí.
> 
> He querido empezar con la nueva sede de Telefónica de Rafael de la Hoz, que estuve visitando esta semana en un día normal de trabajo, para captar el ambiente que hay allí a diario.
> 
> Este edificio, como muchos sabréis, mezcla una estética zen japonesa con un jardín con plantas mediterráneas como romero, olivos, etc. y un estanque con un chorro y unos canales. No hay casi ruido. Está a las afueras de Madrid, en la zona norte, una de las partes con mayor desarrollo en los últimos años (Vodafone, futura sede BBVA y otros).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A continuación vienen unas fotos del edificio Balmi, otra vez de Rafael de la Hoz, uno de los arquitectos de referencia en Madrid para edificios de oficinas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y por último el edificio Pórtico, del mismo autor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi idea es ir añadiendo a estos edificios ya acabados las nuevas sedes que se están haciendo ahora, como por ejemplo la que está junto a la carretera de Burgos al lado de Caser seguros (no recuerdo ahora el nombre de la empresa), la de Coca Cola, Registro Mercantil y otras para dar una idea de este tipo de edficios en Madrid.


Repsol´s new headquarters (an oil company)



buho said:


> La sede Repsol





madridhere said:


> Gracias por tus fotos, Pavle. El de Arnaiz me gusta bastante, tiene buena pinta, y la zona está subiendo mucho, desde luego.
> 
> ALgunos de los otros son más conocidos como RTVE, ejeje.
> 
> La sede del Snatander me encanta, pero no tengo fotos. Creo que es de acceso restringido, no ocmo Telefónica.
> 
> Pongo un edificio de la calle Martínez Villergas, con fotos de Remkool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La sede de la fundación Rafael del Pino, junto a la Castellana, de Rafael de laHoz.


New headquarters of BBVA by Herzog & De meuron.



frommadridtothesky said:


> http://www.madridiario.es/2009/Septiembre/distrito/fuencarralpardo/173807/la-nueva-sede-del-bbva-estara-terminada-en-2011.html#


----------



## wapo5050

more than 1.600.000 fans!




cmoonflyer said:


> *Spain Time , Madrid Moment ! Spanish players parade on a open bus in Madrid on July 12, 2010, a day after winning the World Cup for the first time 1-0 against Holland. Over one million fans are expected to line the streets of Madrid to watch the Spanish squad parade through main streets on a open bus.*


----------



## intervention

WOW those pics of the fiesta were AWESOME!

Any pics of Pique?


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^
Simply AMAZING !
I was there!


----------



## Benonie

^^ Yeah, lovely. Congrats Spain!


----------



## Animo

Amazing collection! I can't believe the amount of people on this street! I was just there last week and too me it's so impossible to fill it up with that much people! Great pictures too! :wink2:


----------



## NYC1

im a newbie and i have some pics iwant to share but i dont no how to i have the pics on iphoto how do i put them here?


----------



## cameronpaul

No doubt about it, one of the world's finest cities.

Great photos -always a pleasure to look and remember my previous visits to that marvellous city, will be back again soon I hope.


----------



## christos-greece

Simply amazing and great indeed


----------



## madridhere

Some more pictures of a small cultural building that is being finished, Fundación ABC. It´ll be open in September for exhibitions. It´s out of the museums area, in a neighbourhood near Plaza de España but not very turistical. So I think it´ll improve the area.











Esto es justamente lo que quería haber fotografiado, pero por suerte Gromiko lo ha hecho ya. Al natural queda tan bien como aquí.

A picture of the yard by Gromiko.



gromiko said:


> Esto avanza...


...And of outside



gromiko said:


> El suelo de ese patio interior tiene el mismo tratamiento que la paredes de triángulos metálicos. En unos pocos días lo tendrán terminado.
> 
> En esta foto se puede más que apreciar, intuir:


----------



## Luko Madrid

Thanks for the pics!!

Im a madrileño that is living abroad.. and when I go back to Madrid Im glad to see its getting better and better..

lovely eclectic city full of live!


----------



## PortoNuts

That building is precious :drool:...


----------



## madridhere

Thank you guys. Yes, I think the building can be very interesting, specially for the mixture between old and new...

Another office, Arnaiz Consultores, near Méndez Alvaro bus station:


----------



## _^^_

madridhere, creo que las fotos sobre edificios de nueva construcción deberías de ponerlas aqui http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530826 que además lo empezaste tu, es solo una sugerencia


----------



## Animo

Here are my photos of this eternal city! :wink2:


----------



## Animo




----------



## ashton

^ very nice photos!


----------



## Guest

Fantastic - I love how the old and the new are integrated - thanks mate


----------



## madridhere

Thanks very much for your comments guys.:cheers:


----------



## madridhere

_^^_ said:


> madridhere, creo que las fotos sobre edificios de nueva construcción deberías de ponerlas aqui http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530826 que además lo empezaste tu, es solo una sugerencia


Hecho. Done, thanks very much.


----------



## Urbanista1

Spaniards have such a knack for creating beauty. Thank you, please send more. I love to see the modern stuff too.


----------



## madridhere

Thanks Urbanista. Something new here.


A picture by Ecthelion, the obelisk at Plaza de Castilla by Calatrava. It´s moving really although in the pictures it can´t be apreciatted. The effect is like a bamboo or a snake...


----------



## ashton

^ Amazing!


----------



## madridhere

Thanks very much.


----------



## WackyChild

Here are some pics from me - july/august 2010. 

















_View from Casa de Campo (up) _









_Arena Towers (up)_









_Templo de Debod_


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Lovely pictures. Keep them coming!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos everyone!


----------



## madridhere

Serrano street has been reformed. Pictures of the presentation.

It´s a street full of expensive shops of cloths, restaurants, etc, like Via Venetto or something like that.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed really great, very nice photo updates about Madrid, madridhere... :cheers:


----------



## Animo

madridhere said:


> Serrano street has been reformed. Pictures of the presentation.
> 
> It´s a street full of expensive shops of cloths, restaurants, etc, like Via Venetto or something like that.


It looks so nice now! I remember passing by that Yves Saint Laurent and it was mostly constructions and noise! :lol: It looks like an interesting fair.


----------



## madridhere

Thanks guys

Some more pictures. There was a lot of people and good atmophere...


----------



## Belgrader

Wow the atmosphere in the street looks great. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That for sure its looking great and very nice... :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Thanks very much Belgrader, Christos and the rest. I´ll start posting again soon after the rest of the summer


----------



## Kaetzar

*Iglesia de San Francisco El Grande:*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos from Madrid :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Awesome pics of the Iglesia de San Francisco El Grande. Regards.*


----------



## Guest

If we had just 1/10 of your heritage I would be very happy  Gr8 pics as always.


----------



## christos-greece

BTW, and that church of San Francisco El Grande its really very nice by architectural point of view


----------



## madridhere

Some pictures from a hotel at Gran Vía.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Beautiful terrace!!!!

Thanks, Madridhere.


----------



## DarkLite

Serrano looks very cosmpolitan and perfect for an afternoon break. I am loving the pictures


----------



## madridhere

Oh yes. Serrano has changed completely. I was last Saturday and it was full of people, many of them tourist buying things. It has always been chic, but now it´´s much more full of people.

MOre pictures.











ALguna fotillo más.

Foto de FJP.





FOto de Israel Bermejo.



Fotos del flickr.







Fotos de Cuellar.



Foto de flickr.



Foto de Aurora



Foto de Coyote


----------



## sergioib

I love Madrid, I can't wait to go back for the 15th time!


----------



## madridhere

Glad that you come back , Sergio. The city´s waiting for you....





A new office.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Beautiful pictures, madridhere!!!!Thanks again!!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome and beautiful photos from Madrid indeed


----------



## nidz

Great pictures! I would love to visit again. Loved the city! :cheers:


----------



## sergioib

Wow, amazing pictures, madridhere! I love the grand buildings in central Madrid!


----------



## aster4000

great photos and those glassed skyscrapers are stunning.


----------



## Animo

Here are some of my photos


----------



## Animo

More shiny buildings! :colgate:


----------



## madridhere

Thanks for the positive comments and thanks to Animo for his pictures.


----------



## madridhere

Some more pictures.


----------



## Animo

^^ De nada tío.  I really like the area around Congreso de los Diputados but the only thing that I would like to change is to make that road in front of it to be only for pedestrians. It was kind of hard to watch out for cars and then having yourself standing to take a photo. :lol:

Something for the footballers here.


----------



## usmansialvi

nice pictures from madrid


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful Madrid... indeed very nice new photos guys


----------



## madridhere

Thank you guys. I´ll post more. Animo, muy buenas fotos, gracias.:cheers:


----------



## sergioib

Keep them coming!


----------



## madridhere




----------



## Animo

Some more of the non-touristic places in the city.


----------



## MelbourneFC

Great pics of a great city.. Been there a couple of times and must say Madrid and Valencia are my favourites in Spain.. Barca is great of course, but Madrid and Valencia have a great vibe about them (more real).. Love to be back there especially in the summer months when it is hot as hot..


----------



## PortoNuts

Madrid is drop dead gorgeous! 

And it's fantastic it has managed to retain its imperial capital look. Madrid is a pearl, hands down. :drool:

Btw, I'll be there at a very special time of the year (or years).


----------



## zazo1

MelbourneFC said:


> Great pics of a great city.. Been there a couple of times and must say Madrid and Valencia are my favourites in Spain.. Barca is great of course, but Madrid and Valencia have a great vibe about them (more real).. Love to be back there especially in the summer months when it is hot as hot..


What is Barca?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Barca = Barcelona 

Amazing new photos from Madrid, madridhere


----------



## Belgrader

Madrid is espectacular.


----------



## Motorways

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Barca = Barcelona
> 
> Amazing new photos from Madrid, madridhere


actually i don´t mean to be mean, but _Barca_ in spanish means _Boat_. 
Barcelona the city is often called Barna or BCN, but never _Barca_, and then you have the word _Barça _(to be read as Barsa) referred to the F.C Barcelona, the football club, as a short friendly nickname, but it never alludes to the city of Barcelona itself.


----------



## madridhere

MelbourneFC said:


> Great pics of a great city.. Been there a couple of times and must say Madrid and Valencia are my favourites in Spain.. Barca is great of course, but Madrid and Valencia have a great vibe about them (more real).. Love to be back there especially in the summer months when it is hot as hot..


Yeah, summer can be very hot here...you need this :cheers::cheers::cheers:

Melbourne, so glad you have such a good time.

From December there´ll be a new high speed train (AVE) between Madrid and Valencia and it´ll take only 1,30 hours to do the trip. If you come back again I recomend it to you.

Porto, Christos and Belgrader, thanks very much too for your comments.

Last weekend Madrid had the MTV awards too and lots of groups could be seen in the street like Linkin Park, Katy Perry or 30 seconds to Mars in front of Puerta de Alcalá. Others like Rihanna or Shakira or Bon Jovi played in an arena for a restricted audience and could be seen only on TV. 

More pictures coming next days.


----------



## MelbourneFC

Motorways said:


> actually i don´t mean to be mean, but _Barca_ in spanish means _Boat_.
> Barcelona the city is often called Barna or BCN, but never _Barca_, and then you have the word _Barça _(to be read as Barsa) referred to the F.C Barcelona, the football club, as a short friendly nickname, but it never alludes to the city of Barcelona itself.


Mate, I'm Australian we shorten many words and referring to Barcelona as Barca was an example from me.. Had no idea Barca meant boat in Spanish. Learning things everyday, cheers.


----------



## MelbourneFC

madridhere said:


> Yeah, summer can be very hot here...you need this :cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> Melbourne, so glad you have such a good time.
> 
> From December there´ll be a new high speed train (AVE) between Madrid and Valencia and it´ll take only 1,30 hours to do the trip. If you come back again I recomend it to you.
> 
> Porto, Christos and Belgrader, thanks very much too for your comments.
> 
> Last weekend Madrid had the MTV awards too and lots of groups could be seen in the street like Linkin Park, Katy Perry or 30 seconds to Mars in front of Puerta de Alcalá. Others like Rihanna or Shakira or Bon Jovi played in an arena for a restricted audience and could be seen only on TV.
> 
> More pictures coming next days.


Yeah had a great time, not once but twice. I'll have to take the high speed train between Madrid and Valencia next time I'm in Spain. Bring on more pics Madridhere, want to see more..


----------



## sergioib

There's another thread with tons of pictures of Madrid:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624479


----------



## JAVICUENCA

madridhere said:


> Some more pictures.


Beautiful pictures!!! and the ones by Animo too!!!

Madrid is so really great!!!!


----------



## madridhere

More images, guys.


----------



## CasaMor

Wonderful city! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice downtown images


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

Madrid looks fabulous! 
Probably one of the best looking true working cities out there. I've heard the transit system is arguably the best in the world.


----------



## madridhere

Vancouver, I´ve seen your pictures, really beautiful. You´ve got a gift for it!

Yes, in general Madrid has been very restored in the last years. 

It´s true, the transit system is very good, one of the best of the world.



This is the hotel Puerta América.Outside was designed by Nouvel and inside by many architects like Ron Arad, Chipperfield or Izozaki.


----------



## sergioib

I absolutely agree and everywhere is said that Madrid transport system is one of the best ones in the world, they've been working hard on it!


----------



## sergioib

You can watch some videos of Madrid transport system here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624479&page=44


----------



## madridhere

Oh thank you Sergio for your videos. It´s true what you say.

Madrid has good transit system not only inside the city or around it but also with the rest of Spain and the world.

The high speed train can take you to Barcelona in 2,30 hours, to Valencia in 1,30 hours (the last one), to Toledo or Segovia in 30 minutes. 

ANd Barajas airport is the 4th of Europe and a real city in itself. The new T4 by Rogers is a really amazing airport. 

So adding up all toghether really Madrid is one of the best comunicated cities of the world.

Some pictures of the tube. It has around 300 kilometres long in total. ANd it´s very cheap. The card for the month costs 47 euros the most usual, and a bit more for the rest. Nothing compared to tubes like London´s or Paris´.


----------



## Alvr23

madridhere said:


> The card for the month costs 47 euros the most usual, and a bit more for the rest. Nothing compared to tubes like London´s or Paris´.


And you forgot to say that, for young people, the month card only costs 29,50 euros and, for everyone, a trip in the underground just costs 1 euro.


----------



## madridhere

Alvr23 said:


> And you forgot to say that, for young people, the month card only costs 29,50 euros and, for everyone, a trip in the underground just costs 1 euro.


And from the airport to the city it costs you 1,50 euros or something like that...a gift.


----------



## intervention

Madrids metro is the best and most affordable i've ever been on!


----------



## Animo

Yea, I am not so sure with other major cities but the ones I have been didn't have 1 euro tickets! Spain is cheap actually in my opinion. 

My photos:


----------



## madridhere

Puerta de Alcala and Serrano st.


----------



## skylark

elegant, one favorite city of mine.


----------



## madridhere

Thanks Slylark.

A new museum, Fundación ABC. Pictures by Kaetzar.



kaetzar said:


> Hoy he estado en el primer día del museo, solo hay una sala abierta y la cafetería pero me ha parecido que los detalles estaban muy cuidados. Hice algunas fotos del exterior, espero que no sean demasiadas para que se cargue bien la página.





kaetzar said:


>


----------



## JAVICUENCA

WWWoow, cool new building!!!I must visit it.:nuts:


----------



## madridhere

Thanks, Javi.
Something else.


----------



## PortoNuts

I'll be in Madrid again in the near future.


----------



## madridhere

In the river there´ll be a new park of 5 kms finished in 4 months. Some things are already done like this. Porto, if you have any questions about the city just ask here or send me a private m.


----------



## skyscraperokra

very nice


----------



## Marbur66

Madrid looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## PortoNuts

madridhere, thanks for your kindness, I've already been in Madrid once but if anything comes up, I'll certainly ask for advice.


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and very nice updates madridhere


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Atocha train station by Moneo.



madridhere said:


> Atocha.


----------



## PortoNuts

This garden is such a great asset to the station, makes it unique.


----------



## madridhere

Thanks, Sky, Membur, Porto and Christos. Very inspiring.


----------



## el palmesano

the park of the manzanares river will look great!!


----------



## madridhere

It´ll be finished in spring, Palmesano.Veeeery soon after six years.


----------



## madridhere

The tube (Arganzuela tube station).


----------



## rubemaradsl

Madrid is incredible!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great new photos, shots from Madrid


----------



## madridhere

Thanks all of you guys.

The area around Prado Museum and Palace hotel.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome photos from that district of Madrid


----------



## madridhere

Thanks Christos, now colour 100%


Hotel Puerta de América by Nouvel.















The tube







 (photo de Gooth)







Classical arquitecture.









The airport





Aprés du Puerta del Sol




New neighbourhoods.



[/UR

An official building

[URL=http://img703.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imgp1158.jpg]

Caixárofum by Herzog


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Madrid is always awesome and colorful  thanks for the new photos, madridhere


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Somebody ha more pictures please?


----------



## Ricbit

Magnificent :drool:


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Deanb

fantastic thread!

this is one of the most beautiful capitals of Europe!


----------



## christos-greece

Most of the buildings, structures in those photos here are really great and very nice; Madrid is stunning :cheers:


----------



## De Prodigy

I never been there, but on pictures Madrid always looks clean, well preserved and modern. Seems like they invest a lot in new infrastructure and -real estate.

Muy bien amigos!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wooowww, thanks for the pictures! Good work guys, they´re impressive.

Dean, Christos, Prodigy and the rest, in Madrid they´re making a big effort to change the city. It´s one of the European capitals that´s changing more since the last decade...In some months there´s be a new park along the river too.


----------



## PortoNuts

Madrid's modern architecture has a very distinctive style. :cheers2:


----------



## madridhere

The clock in front of the hotel Palace. The small figures represent the painter Goya, the Duchess of Alba (his lover, it´s said), and king Charles III, and at the left, one "majo" and one "maja", people dressed in popular costumes that Goya used to paint. 









The pictures of the Duchess of ALba by Goya can be seen at the Museo del Prado, one minute far from that clock.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ For once again very nice views from Madrid


----------



## madridhere

Thanks very much Christos.Happy new year!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## PortoNuts

No words for Madrid. :drool:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Beautiful pictures by Kaetzar and Madridhere. THanks so much!!!


----------



## Kaetzar

JAVICUENCA. thank you for coment.



*CASA DEL RELOJ:*


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar

*INVERNADERO:*


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar

*Casa de la Villa*:










*Catedral de La Almudena*:


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar

*Puerta de Murillo, Museo del Prado*


----------



## PortoNuts

I spent 3 hours in Prado and it certainly wasn't enough.


----------



## Nightsky

Amazing city, I plan to go there very soon, probably next month. Does anyone know if Madrid has siesta also in winter?


----------



## PortoNuts

Nightsky said:


> Amazing city, I plan to go there very soon, probably next month. Does anyone know if Madrid has siesta also in winter?


I doubt they still need a siesta in Madrid, it's bustling all the time. Madrilenos have lunch and dinner later than most Europeans though.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Nightsky said:


> Amazing city, I plan to go there very soon, probably next month. Does anyone know if Madrid has siesta also in winter?


Hahaha, unluckily siesta is only for summer when you have holidays...

In a big city like Madrid people often has to eat in a restaurant of at the office so there´s no time for that...Spanish timetables have one or two hours for the meal and then finish at 6, 7 or even 8.

People who have time go to their home to have lunch and back.


----------



## christos-greece

As usually great photos from Madrid :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky

JAVICUENCA said:


> Hahaha, unluckily siesta is only for summer when you have holidays...
> 
> In a big city like Madrid people often has to eat in a restaurant of at the office so there´s no time for that...Spanish timetables have one or two hours for the meal and then finish at 6, 7 or even 8.
> 
> People who have time go to their home to have lunch and back.


Sounds good. So I can expect the stores and restaurants to be open the whole day or do they close during these 2 hours?


----------



## wapo5050

^^ LOL what kind of country do you think is Spain?


----------



## Ricbit

Madrid is simply magnificent :drool:


----------



## madridhere

The new park along the river is starting to look like that, a real park. Still some areas have to be finished but that´ll be soon.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I saw couple satellite photos of that park from google; looking very nice :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Thanks Christos. It´ll be finished in May.

This is the old town hall. This part of Madrid reminds me of Toledo.


----------



## Deanb

fantastic shots
didn't imagine madrid is THAT beautiful


----------



## Deanb

willo said:


> ^^my quarter reached -7ºc some weeks ago, but i'm happy with cold weather


does it get that cold often in madrid? does it snow a lot?


----------



## Cauê

The architecture is SENSATIONAL. Perfect city. Nothing Missing.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots from Madrid guys!

Madrid's altitude helps temperatures drop quite sharply overnight down to levels that aren't too different to when it's cold here in the UK. When I was there in April 2009, it got down to 2C overnight then rose to 25C by the afternoon.


----------



## intervention

I have to say, in that shot the old town hall looks beautiful!


----------



## Guest

I love this thread and appreciate all the efforts that you go through to bring Madrid into our homes - great work mate


----------



## madridhere

Deanb said:


> fantastic shots
> didn't imagine madrid is THAT beautiful


Thanks very much man



Deanb said:


> does it get that cold often in madrid? does it snow a lot?


Now we´re very lucky. We´ve been two weeks with sun and 12-15ºC. Nights are cold. Next week will be worse. 



Cauê said:


> The architecture is SENSATIONAL. Perfect city. Nothing Missing.


Thanks man. I think you refer to the different styles. I think each person can find one or some styles of architecture to enjoy in Madrid.



Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots from Madrid guys!
> 
> 
> Madrid's altitude helps temperatures drop quite sharply overnight down to levels that aren't too different to when it's cold here in the UK. When I was there in April 2009, it got down to 2C overnight then rose to 25C by the afternoon.


Thanks Mike.
Now nights are cold too. In February can be still quite cold.




intervention said:


> I have to say, in that shot the old town hall looks beautiful!



Thanks intervention. Maybe you saw it when you came here?



SYDNEY said:


> I love this thread and appreciate all the efforts that you go through to bring Madrid into our homes - great work mate


Thanks Sydney, it´s my pleasure.

This is Mercado de San Miguel. 

























Near the market.


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

The area of old town hall its fantastic, very nice :cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Incredible pictures!!!!!Many thanks.


----------



## madridhere

This area is near Genova st, a place not many tourists visit.
It´s a quiet area of embassies, art galleries, nice restaurants...














This is the Argentina embassy



This is the old Bristish embassy, now it´s at Torre Espacio like all the ANglo embassies.















This is Alonso Martínez.


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

Beautiful architecture!!


----------



## nidz

Madrid is one of the most beautiful city in Europe along with Paris and Rome.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Wonderful pictures. :nuts::nuts:

Madrid has a strong classic architecture in the old center but at the same time it can be seen that it has good modern architecture mixed with it and in the areas outside the center of the city.

DO you have more pix Madridhere?


----------



## Deanb

nidz said:


> Madrid is one of the most beautiful city in Europe along with Paris and Rome.


I agree.. it's a bit underrated though

wowing pix!


----------



## Cauê

nidz said:


> Madrid is one of the most beautiful city in Europe along with Paris and Rome.


And one of the world's richest architectures. Really a perfect city.


----------



## christos-greece

Great and very nice photos from Genova street


----------



## Deanb

super city! truly on the same list as paris & rome


----------



## SO143

Great, would love to visit there asap and those buildings look like in Paris opcorn:


----------



## Salazar Rick

en serio... q deleite saber d una cd tan pero tan hermosa, me fascinó Madrid, no me la imaginaba tan bella y aunque no tenga nada q ver con mi país en verdad q orgullo d cd!


----------



## Nightsky

Madrid has more in common with Paris then Barcelona, all great cities of its own kind.
There are really few cities with so much architecture to look at as Madrid.


----------



## SO143

People say Paris looks like London, no? opcorn:


----------



## acc521

SO143 said:


> People say Paris looks like London, no? opcorn:


Not even close. Paris is much more beautiful, however London is much more eclectic imho.


----------



## SO143

Great, i would love to visit Madrid, Paris, Berlin, Barcelona, Rome and all those southern European cities. They are just gorgeous and have wonderful weather :bow: Madrid is so expensive, no?


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Expensive?

No. 

Expensive is London and Paris for example.

Madrid is more or less like Berlin or Vienna.

You can find a meal for 10 euros and the tube of 300 kms (including the way from the airport) is 1 euro.

Of course there are exclusive restaurants and shops, but you don´t have to spend a lot of money if you don´t want to.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

SO143 said:


> Great, i would love to visit Madrid, Paris, Berlin, Barcelona, Rome and all those southern European cities. They are just gorgeous and have wonderful weather :bow: Madrid is so expensive, no?


Expensive? Not especially. Where do you come from?
For a tourist it's cheaper than Paris and Rome and more expensive than Berlín, more or less the same as Barcelona.

Inexpensive meal in Madrid: 10€-12€.
Coca Cola: 2€
Average hotel: 80€-100€.
Glass: 5€-10€
Meal at McDonalds: 6,5€
Domestic beer (0,5 l.): 2,25€


----------



## SO143

Thanks for giving me these very helpful facts :cheers2: 
I will try to visit there this summer


----------



## madridhere

JAVICUENCA said:


> Soooo nice and with so much quality the old and the new architecture.
> 
> Thanks so much to all the people that are posting so good pictures of Madrid lately.


Thanks Javi.





SYDNEY said:


> Absolutely glorious, Madrid is an inspiration to us all - thanks for all the efforts, I for one appreciate it immensely


Commets like yours are also an inspiration Sydney.



Deanb said:


> super city! truly on the same list as paris & rome


Ohhh,two wonderful cities.



SO143 said:


> Great, would love to visit there asap and those buildings look like in Paris opcorn:


I´m sure you´ll have a lot of fun.

This is Puerta del Sol like many people will know and where everybody meets in Madrid, something like Picadilly.
















These are some pictures of Serrano st and Ortega y Gasset st. 

It´s an upper class area where the shops of haute couture are.

The neighbourhood is called Salamanca and was built in the XIX century.

There are some embasies here like the Italian.

There are also many shops like Zara, Mango, el corte inglés and other brands not too expensive.
in other streets like Goya.
Serrano



















Serrano 



Serrano st.







Serrano and Ortega y Gasset.



Ortega y Gasset




















Gran Vía and Alcalá st , the picture that everybody takes.



Alcalá st.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great photos from Madrid


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Very classy buildings and shops.

Thanks again, keep them coming , please!


----------



## Guest

That's my kind of area - very classy  This thread is fantastic mate !


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Nightsky

The last pictures are very nice!
Are the P del Sol pics new? Anyway, looks a lot warmer then in february, and it was 14-18 degrees then.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

The max. temperatures these days are between 16 and 20 degrees, but some days ago we had more than 20.
I think this spring is being hot in all the continent, London today: 20ºC. Paris tomorrow: 22ºC. Roma today: 20ºC. Berlin today: 24ºC. Stockholm today: 18ºC. Warsaw today: 24ºC.


----------



## madridhere

christos-greece said:


> Once again great photos from Madrid


Thanks Christos.



JAVICUENCA said:


> Very classy buildings and shops.
> 
> Thanks again, keep them coming , please!


I love to see you enjoy seeing them.



SYDNEY said:


> That's my kind of area - very classy  This thread is fantastic mate !


I know that you like areas like that Sydney when I see many of the pictures you show of Auckland with very classy places too.



Nightsky said:


> The last pictures are very nice!
> Are the P del Sol pics new? Anyway, looks a lot warmer then in february, and it was 14-18 degrees then.


Yes, you´re right. That was a warm day. This weekend will be rainy and next week again warm.



Pavlemadrid said:


> The max. temperatures these days are between 16 and 20 degrees, but some days ago we had more than 20.
> I think this spring is being hot in all the continent, London today: 20ºC. Paris tomorrow: 22ºC. Roma today: 20ºC. Berlin today: 24ºC. Stockholm today: 18ºC. Warsaw today: 24ºC.


Spring is wonderful this year, I think. Not too hot, not too cold, as it should always be.

This park was made 8 years ago and it´s at the southwest of the city.

The mountains are old places for rubbish, so the neighbours have changed that for a quite big park. It´s in one of the areas where the houses are cheaper in Madrid and these areas used to be a bit dangerous, but they aren´t anymore.

From the new park along river Manzanares you can come here by foot or bycicle. In fact, it´s a prolongation of the same park.
















People like to come here to see the views.

















A couple of pictures at Castellana.








Salamanca again


----------



## Pavlemadrid

I was talking about the European spring, yesterday the most capitals were hotter than 20ºC.
In Madrid this winter was very hot, the spring is normal.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great photos from that park


----------



## madridhere

Pavlemadrid said:


> I was talking about the European spring, yesterday the most capitals were hotter than 20ºC.
> In Madrid this winter was very hot, the spring is normal.


I think I misunderstood you then, Pavle.


Thanks Christos again.

Near Opera square.







Paseo del Prado.












Near Paseo de la Castellana.



















Serrano st.





A bar in Gran Vía where you can eat very well with a good price.









Number 1 at Gran Vía with the typical Spanish tiles in the entrance.


----------



## omaro2266

I visited Madrid 5 times and it's a wonderful city! I can't wait to visit it soon, lot of things to see, lot of things to buy, great squares and parks!


----------



## rychlik

Great pics. The city looks very clean.


----------



## JAVICUENCA

As nice as usual. 

Incredible pictures of details like the entrance of the house or the sculptures of the façades.

Thanks again Madridhere


----------



## madridhere

omaro2266 said:


> I visited Madrid 5 times and it's a wonderful city! I can't wait to visit it soon, lot of things to see, lot of things to buy, great squares and parks!


Welcome Omaro, you can come again and see the new things then!



rychlik said:


> Great pics. The city looks very clean.



It´s true, in general it is except the graffitis in places like Malasaña.



JAVICUENCA said:


> As nice as usual.
> 
> Incredible pictures of details like the entrance of the house or the sculptures of the façades.
> 
> Thanks again Madridhere


You´re welcome, man.

The views from círculo de bellas artes.

The north with the four towers behind.





The east, Alcalá st.

















The south with the parliament and the Palace hotel behind





and the museo del Prado



The thyseen museum open in the 80´s.




The west
Hotel midnight rose at plaza de Santa ana. It has a penthouse too.







BBVA, the second bank of Spain after Santander. They´re building their new headquarters by Herzog in the north of the city near the four towers.



Alcalá st.



Northwest.

Gran Vía


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great Madrid again!!!!Thanks!!!!


----------



## hackmanjkk

nice city.


----------



## Deanb

fantastic


----------



## Larmey

Spain may be the only country where the country's parliament is less stunning than its capital city's city hall. :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great photos from Madrid once again :cheers:


----------



## SO143

I love this city, amazing


----------



## JAVICUENCA

´That´s really cool baby!!!


----------



## madridhere

JAVICUENCA said:


> Great Madrid again!!!!Thanks!!!!






hackmanjkk said:


> nice city.





Deanb said:


> fantastic





Larmey said:


> Spain may be the only country where the country's parliament is less stunning than its capital city's city hall. :lol:





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great photos from Madrid once again :cheers:





SO143 said:


> I love this city, amazing





JAVICUENCA said:


> ´That´s really cool baby!!!


Thanks guys!!

Yes, probably the Spanish parliament is less impressive than the town hall, you´re right

some details of the areas shown above.

The north, the four towers.








In the east.





Detail of the town hall:



The building behind it:







In the south, Thyssen museum




It was opened in the 80´s and the white part is a recent extension.





The back of the building






The west, the building of the bank BBVA.




Alcalá st.











and Casino de Madrid, in front of the bank.


----------



## Deanb

the only thing I don't like are those four talls! haha

the rest is simply incredible and classy


----------



## Guest

It's a triumph :drool: I was going to Australia for a short holiday but I have instead decided to save my money and plan a trip to Madrid, thanks to your great photo's :colgate: Thanks mate.


----------



## madridhere

Deanb said:


> the only thing I don't like are those four talls! haha
> 
> the rest is simply incredible and classy



Hahaha, once in a while I´ll show them because I do like them :lol::lol::lol: Thanks Dean. sorry for answering late, I´m sometimes mad with my time

It´s true many things have improved and now they can be seen..



SYDNEY said:


> It's a triumph :drool: I was going to Australia for a short holiday but I have instead decided to save my money and plan a trip to Madrid, thanks to your great photo's :colgate: Thanks mate.


OOOhh that´s a real expectation for Madrid. I hope you´ll enjoy it as much as you think.Do you need any help? just ask, here or sending me a pm, Sydney.

I´d like to go to Auckland, new zealand and australia too. It´s a bit far but so nice all of them.

Saludos Cheers :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

More pictures around Plaza Santa Bárbara and Almagro st.















And Paseo de la Castellana.


















Almagro:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Love the different colours of the buildings. It gives variety to the pix.

Once again thanks very much, Madridhere.


----------



## Marcin1987

Gorgeous city, I hope to visit it any time soon .


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> It's a triumph :drool: I was going to Australia for a short holiday but I have instead decided to save my money and plan a trip to Madrid, thanks to your great photo's :colgate: Thanks mate.


not before u get to tel aviv! haha maybe do both before u return to NZ


----------



## Kaetzar

madridhere said:


> Around the royal palace.


http://www.urbanity.es/foro/


----------



## madridhere

JAVICUENCA said:


> Love the different colours of the buildings. It gives variety to the pix.
> 
> Once again thanks very much, Madridhere.


Yeah, I like that.



Marcin1987 said:


> Gorgeous city, I hope to visit it any time soon .


 Welcome.



Deanb said:


> not before u get to tel aviv! haha maybe do both before u return to NZ


That´s a wonderful combination!

Mercado de San Miguel by Plaza mayor is one of the fabourite places of the tourists.


----------



## PortoNuts

I ate some of the best appetizers in my life in Mercado de San Miguel


----------



## el palmesano

amazing pictures!


----------



## SO143

I got here in Madrid around 2 pm today, i am staying in a hotel near from Opera Station. Buildings have really wonderful architecture, and some of them are quite tall too although they were built in many decades ago. Tomorrow morning i will walk to a big park, and check out some free museums  don't really know where they are so tonight i need to do a research about attractions and free things to do etc i am just wondering is there any big and busy shopping district in Madrid? If so, where? Gracius :cheers:


----------



## vidio

The best shops are in the Salamanca district,Serrano Street,Ortega y Gasset Street,etc


----------



## madridhere

SO143 said:


> I got here in Madrid around 2 pm today, i am staying in a hotel near from Opera Station. Buildings have really wonderful architecture, and some of them are quite tall too although they were built in many decades ago. Tomorrow morning i will walk to a big park, and check out some free museums  don't really know where they are so tonight i need to do a research about attractions and free things to do etc i am just wondering is there any big and busy shopping district in Madrid? If so, where? Gracius :cheers:


It depends what you want to buy.

Modern: calle Fuencarral, Chueca, Triball.

Zara or things like that: Sol, Gran Vía...

Posh: Salamanca, Serrano st and more.

Alonso Martínez and Salesas is modern and chic too.

Princesa st has a bit of everything like Gran Vía and Sol. it´s a nice area and near the center...

I recomend you to visit Mercado de San Miguel, its really near Opera and if you can the new park by the river, specially the area around Puente de toledo (Marqués de Vadillo tube station).


----------



## madridhere

PortoNuts said:


> I ate some of the best appetizers in my life in Mercado de San Miguel


Yes, and did you try vermut, the drink?



el palmesano said:


> amazing pictures!


Thanks, keep visiting Palmesano.


Some more:


----------



## SO143

@madridhere thanks a lot, your pictures are fantastic and hopefully i will be able to see some of those places in person :cheers2:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

I recommend you:

Triball, Fuencarral, Chueca and Plaza de Santa Ana can´t be missed of their good ambient.

Maybe you could rent a bike and go to Retiro and the river...

Four towers and Plaza de Castilla with the leaning towers...

Parque del Oeste...

Serrano, Goya, Ortega y Gasset (our Bond st) for posh shops...

and of course the decks to see the city like Circulo de Bellas artes.

All that apart from the usual points like museums, Sol, Gran Vía, Palacio, etc.

If you have more time, I can tell you . But I think that with that you can have a good taste of Madrid.


----------



## madridhere

Some pictures of the river around Puente de Toledo (Toledo´s bridge).

This used to be a very deteriorated area, specially for the road. The neighbours had a lot of noise and the people didn´t visit it at all. Nos it has changed completely.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## PortoNuts

Fantastic. :drool:


----------



## SO143

Si Bonito


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great new photos from Madrid :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Chadoh25 said:


> Great photos!





PortoNuts said:


> Fantastic. :drool:





SO143 said:


> Si Bonito





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great new photos from Madrid :cheers:


Thanks very much guys. Keep visiting.

This is near Atocha station and inside Reina Sofia museum.


----------



## SO143

I miss Madrid, the weather is so amazing there, Everything looks fantastic and beautiful. 

And, the girls are kind of hot, sexy and friendly too :colgate:


----------



## madridhere

SO143 said:


> I miss Madrid, the weather is so amazing there, Everything looks fantastic and beautiful.
> 
> And, the girls are kind of hot, sexy and friendly too :colgate:


Did you fu.....ed?:lol::lol::lol:

Some pictures of Plaza Mayor.


----------



## Kaetzar

madridhere, you never disappoint me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## indosky

nice pics


----------



## Linguine

fabulous Madrid....thanks for the pics.:cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

madridhere said:


> Thanks Christos.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sydney.
> 
> Sometimes my time is verrrrrrryyyyyyyy short for these things, but I miss it too.
> 
> If you see these pictures I hope you like them.
> 
> 
> 
> La Latina is a traditional place in the old Madrid where there are many bars and restaurants to enjoy. There´s always a good vibe there. It´s a bohemian neighbourhood with lots of young people, tourists, night bars and pedestrian spaces.
> 
> The origins are around the XIV century when some of the churches there where started. “ La Latina” was the name the people gave to a teacher of the queen Isabella of Castille (end of XV century) because she could speak Latin. Her real name was Beatriz Galindo.
> 
> Maybe some of the places can remind to Toledo.
> 
> Well, no more words and some pictures of the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today we started having a beer in one of these terraces. It seemed everyone was out and nobody at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we went to have lunch to the next square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we had lunch in a vegetarian restaurant in this square. The food was great and the name of the place is Viva la vida like Coldplay´s song. It was really good, very well made and not too expensive. They charge you in proportion of the weight of your dish. You eat more, you pay more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today the weather was great , 21ºC. After lunch we went for a while to this garden of Anglona in one corner of the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all the surroundings you can feel how was Madrid when it was a small city, some centuries ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we went to have a coffe to El viajero, where there´s a good terrace.We couldn´t find a place there so we had to go inside but the place is great too inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy the walk as we did.


All the pictures are great but I like specially to see images of this negihbourhood, not often seen here. 
It has the typical Castilian architecture of bricks and the narrow streets and the grey stone...plus it´s one of the places where you can have more fun in Madrid, no matter if it´s day or night...Thanks to all of you for your pictures and comments.


----------



## madridhere

Belgrader said:


> Wow, it seems that people are really happy in Madrid, I'll have to visit the city one day. :cheers:


Yes, in general Madrid´s people is usually happy and the streets are full. Yes, of course you´re welcome.



xussep80 said:


> Amazing pictures!! In my opinion, la Latina is, together with Malasaña, one of the most beautiful neighbourhoods to live in.


Yes, both are great neighbourhoods, Xussep.



el palmesano said:


> oh!! great!!


Thanks, Palmesano.



Kaetzar said:


> Marvelous, Madridhere!!
> 
> Thank you for your pictures.


YOu´re pictures are simply beautiful, Kaetzar.



snowland said:


> Amazing pics. I miss so much Madrid.


Youré welcome.



christos-greece said:


> Awesome and very nice updates from Madrid :cheers:


 Thanks for your updates in the other thread too, Christos.



manba said:


> I like the great architecture and beautiful parks of Madrid.





Linguine said:


> fabulous Madrid....thanks for the pics.:cheers:





JAVICUENCA said:


> All the pictures are great but I like specially to see images of this negihbourhood, not often seen here.
> It has the typical Castilian architecture of bricks and the narrow streets and the grey stone...plus it´s one of the places where you can have more fun in Madrid, no matter if it´s day or night...Thanks to all of you for your pictures and comments.


Thanks all of you guys.


----------



## serfin

I love Montalbán street.


----------



## Guest

Both stunning and magical. I really need to make some effort to get there. I am thinking of going to the Tomorrowland Festival 2012 in Belgium and and then I will definitely include a stop-over in Madrid  Thanks for all of the pics.


----------



## el palmesano

^^ oh you will see the city empty haha


----------



## Kaetzar

*Hotel Mediodía:*


----------



## Kaetzar

*Caryatids of Ministry of Agriculture:*












*National Museum of Anthropology:*


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar

*Navy Headquarters:*


----------



## Kaetzar

*Railroad Museum - Science and Technology Museum:*


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## el palmesano

beautiful pics!


----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Linguine

excellent shots from Madrid....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Alvr23

Thanks!


----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## Alvr23




----------



## dlHC84

Alvr23 said:


>



good shot. Plaza Mayor?


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow - excellent crisp shots! Can't wait to start my year abroad there in September.


----------



## JoseRodolfo

Alvr23 said:


>


beautiful! what is this place?


----------



## jonsa

^^^^^^^^

The gardens of "Buen Retiro" and Alfonso XII avenue, very closer to Prado 
museum and Alcala's gate.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates from Madrid


----------



## madridhere

Some pictures of Malasaña neighbourhood, an indie area.





Gran Vía at the bottom of the picture.




There are some squares around this area. This is called 2 de mayo (second of May).

















These pictures are taken in the afternoon. After 5-6 pm it´s very crowded every day. In one hour it was full of people.


----------



## Guest

Hey, welcome back - you have been missed mate  Great pics and fantastic buildings :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Some pictures of the tube, Nuevos Ministerios station.








A building near Retiro Park.










Going to Retiro Park














The lake in Retiro Park


----------



## Guest

Yay, you are back :hug: I missed visiting through this thread


----------



## acc521

Love the new photos.


----------



## Linguine

impressive new images from Madrid...thanks for the effort.:cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great stuff!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Madrid


----------



## madridhere

SYDNEY said:


> Yay, you are back :hug: I missed visiting through this thread


Hello Sydney!!!!!!:kiss: If everything goes well and I have time I´ll post more pictures again...I think I´ll be able.



acc521 said:


> Love the new photos.


Thanks man



Linguine said:


> impressive new images from Madrid...thanks for the effort.:cheers:


You´re welcome.



Bristol Mike said:


> Great stuff!


Thanks Mike. Feel free to ask anything about the city in a p.m.Glad to help you with anything I can.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from Madrid


Thanks Christos, glad to talk to you again man.


----------



## christos-greece

@madridhere: Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## jlaw

hola senor!

apart from the beautiful architecture in Madrid, could you also take picture of the people? you Spanish looks like gorgeous people!


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Godius

Nice shots, the elevation in the city is beautiful to see.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I cannot see those photos by Kaetzar


----------



## Bristol Mike

Thank you very much madridhere, I will be sure to do so! 

Great pictures once more. What's the weather like out there at the moment, I'm going out there in 2 weeks for a few days.


----------



## madridhere

Bristol Mike said:


> Thank you very much madridhere, I will be sure to do so!
> 
> Great pictures once more. What's the weather like out there at the moment, I'm going out there in 2 weeks for a few days.


Now it´s getting hot, MIke. Today it´s perfect, 24ºC. Last week was quite cold, but hopefully the warm weather is here to stay.

Kaetzar, thanks for your pictures, they´re great!!


Next pictures are of the area between Museo del Prado and Retiro Park. It was three oclock and hot, that´s why there´s few people in the streets.


----------



## madridhere

That´s it. They´re finishing it.

Some new pictures of these days.


----------



## MaikelNL

Wunderfull pictures as always! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Madrid :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

MaikelNL said:


> Wunderfull pictures as always! Thanks!





christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photos from Madrid :cheers:




Thanks guys.

Colombus and the National Library. In the center of the city.









The park along the river Manzanares last summer. The park is new. There used to be a highway that now it´s into the tunnel under the park.It used to be a very ugly area. It goes from Northwest to Southwest.









Near Retiro Park, in the center.



The stock exchange and the hotel Ritz, near Museo del Prado, in the center.





A modern building of the 70.s by Spanish architect Saenz de Oiza. It´s at Avenida de América, at the east of the city.

Inspired by Kubrik´s 2001 Space Oddissey? Maybe...The rooms inside are round.





Plaza de Cibeles, the very center.





Barquillo st. This is an area of nice shops and cafés, near Gran Vía.


----------



## claroscuro

I love Madrid!


----------



## acc521

Nice photos madridhere.


----------



## Linguine

lovely Madrid...thanks for the photos.:cheers:


----------



## danmartin1985

charming city!


----------



## Marbur66

Incredible pics, keep them coming.


----------



## christos-greece

And those updates are very nice too


----------



## madridhere

Thanks so much guys for your comments.

Of course I´ll keep them coming. The only thing is that I need more time, right now I´m very busy.

Thanks again.:cheers:


----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## Kaetzar




----------



## JaimeBandeira

Estive em Madri duas vezes; adorei suas fotos Diego. elas fazem justiça a grandiosidade da capital espamhola.


----------

